# Sticky  HT Members' Home Track Gallery.



## tjd241

*HT Members' and Friends' Finished Track Album.*

Ok slot car guys/gals... This thread is meant to be a permanent album for photo images and videos of all of our *completed** layouts.* Be they large or small, landscaped or not, routed or sectional, drag strip, road course, or whatever... let's see 'em here when you're all done. We all start our own build threads which is GREAT, but what we've never had (until now) is a sticky thread to show off the fruits of our labor. Here... conveniently preserved for posterity, we'll have our very own *Coffee Table Book of Layouts*. Perfect for folks looking for ideas, folks looking to show off, or folks just stopping by to look. A place to drool... a place to dream!!! ... Let's see 'em!! Nuther Dave :thumbsup:

BTW: Thanks fer the glue Hank ! !


----------



## Crimnick




----------



## mahorsc

the monster 116 ft road course goliath 24x4 oval and overdrive speedway charleston sc


----------



## tjd241

*ahhh yes.....*

...just as I suspected... build the thread and they will come!!!! Thanks fellas... :thumbsup::thumbsup: Wonder if there are any other tracks out there? hmmmm... nd


----------



## 1976Cordoba

My oval:










AFX track, 8' folding table, 9" & 12" turns.


----------



## demether

great idea, even if my track isn't completed, so I can't show it !


----------



## 1976Cordoba

My road course:





































I can't fit it all in one pic since the table is 8' x 16' The track is all AFX, 70' running length, no radius smaller than 12" (actually there's nine 12" turns, 26 of the 15" turns and 17 of the 18" turns). It's a pretty fast track.


----------



## demether

Really good looking track. It's really my type of scenery : simple, well crafted, not too charged.

It's the track we can see running SG+ indy on youtube, right ? Looks a lot of fun (my track is a little small for that fast magnet cars).


----------



## martybauer31

*My Brystal beauty*

About a 4.5" x 12.5" layout of my Wilderness Hills Speedway!


----------



## ParkRNDL

Man. I really seriously need to do some landscaping. 'Doba, that is BEAUTIFUL.

--rick


----------



## videojimmy

very cool thread!


----------



## slotcarman12078

Mine will never be "done"...


----------



## tjd241

*No worries, nobody is gonna split yer hairs...*



slotcarman12078 said:


> Mine will never be "done"...


On one hand... If ya know yer gonna finish... Document your build in a build thread... but by all means, pop a few pics in here of the fruits of your labor when your done. On the other hand... If ya know yer track will never be done... then we'd better get a look at it here or else we may never see it. Also... Most tracks always have something going on, so use your best guesstimate... Close 'nuff to done? okay post up... As time passes our build threads will all trail off into the pages of HT history. However, this sticky will always be at the top of the batting order and easy to access. nd


----------



## tjd241

*Land HO !*

Here's my track... starting with a shot with the plexi lid on it (desk mode). Lift the lid and _*then*_ it's time for fun.. nd


----------



## tjd241

*It's a small track...*

... but at 36x80 it's plenty of fun for our small condo. This is in our upstairs spare room... aka : The Slot Cottage. nd


----------



## yankee_3b

tjd241 said:


> ... but at 36x80 it's plenty of fun for our small condo. This is in our upstairs spare room... aka : The Slot Cottage. nd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ND, The more I see your track the more I like it. It's just a great concept, well thought out, great workmanship and imagination. I think you just NAILED IT!
> 
> By the way who's that guy standing on the bench check'in all the girls coming out of the out house? Maybe he was filming this:


----------



## ParkRNDL

here's mine. table is 4x16:










the base for the overpass, as you can see, is, er, temporary. here's an attempt at a longer shot:










for a panoramic view, shot from above and pasted together, click here:

http://home.comcast.net/~rwurtz/images/layoutpan.jpg

( i didn't put that pic in the thread because it would do ugly things to everyone's screen, i think... the thread would get really wide and you'd have to scroll back and forth to read...)

and for posterity's sake, this is what i had in our previous house. i put it together around 2000-2001 when i got back into the hobby:










i am SERIOUSLY looking at some of the killer layouts on this thread to get ideas and techniques for landscaping...

--rick


----------



## T-jetjim

Doba- Great track- I love some of your videos of race days, by the way. Your layout and the people that you can accommodate makes me wish they could have basements in Florida.
Jim


----------



## T-jetjim

Rick- That is a fast looking track. Quite a step up from the one that wrapped around the barstool!
And of course, Land Ho is one of my favorites. You would never know this track is only 36 x 80. A lot of detail but certainly not crowded. Love that track and great job on landscaping!
Jim


----------



## tjd241

yankee_3b said:


> who's that guy standing on the bench check'in all the girls coming out of the out house?


Not sure, but I believe he's cheering because his wife _finally_ made it outta the ladies room and now they can look at the cars!! :lol:

All superb layouts fellas... anymore out there?

Nothing carved in stone about not posting your former layouts either. Kudos to Rick for thinking of that. _( I btw like the old layout Rick!!! )_... Those older layouts inspire and awe people too. Got a buddy with a track? Post-Up!!

thanks to all.... :wave: nd


----------



## tomhocars

You guys are so creative .I guess I'll have to start landscaping my track.Doba and TJD,I need you in N.Y. Tom Stumpf


----------



## fastlap

*starting over again*

Well, the Mrs. and I decided to move this past April. I dis-assembled the track table and reassembled in the new house. Of course, the Mrs. knew any new house she wanted to look at had to have the basement to accomidate my hobbies....:tongue: This is the year I want to finally get to the Bowman track I recieved but never put together in 2005. Here is the start of it all over again. Table is 9' x 26'


----------



## Roddgerr

Meridian Raceway in Meridian PA. It's a 5'4"X12' TKO. Trackmate lap scoring with a variable power supply.









http://photos.hobbytalk.com/showphoto.php/photo/36092/ppuser/30208


----------



## tjd241

Pretty smooth Roddgerr... Bombs Away Fastlap.... nd


----------



## gene465

*1/32 Santa Rosa Raceway*

Okay I am pretty much almost content with my current layout. Still have alot of detail work to do but I am now putting much of my focus now in tuning cars and painting figures! Using SCX track and the length is 60' outside lane with 57' inside lane overall table size is approx 16 X 5. Track is hardwired with 4 powertaps and controller stations. I am using a Pyramid 22A Variable power supply with Parma/SCX, Slot-it Controllers. Love the Slot-it controller as it allows me to run a Ghost car and has some very nice features, another one will be gotten in the near future. Lap counting duties is the MRRC DS200 with light bridge. Fastest lap @12v so far is 5.11 held by a Scaley Audi R10. Sorry if the pictures are not the best using my Blackberry!


----------



## tjd241

*Was wondering when and who...*

...would be the first to go "Dark Side" on us....1/32 tracks are Totally Welcome too!!!... Nice lookin layout there Gene. :thumbsup::thumbsup: nd


----------



## gene465

Ha Ha, did not even notice all the others were HO, I had not had an HO set for 30 years and when I jumped back into slots I went straight to 1/32! Appreciate the comments TJD!


----------



## joegri

all these finished trak are so cool.landscaping is not my strong suit in fact i dont have a strongsuit!but i love checkinem out.maybe i can get some ideas here. keepem comin.now that i think about it (is a trak ever really done?)


----------



## mking

*track table?*



fastlap said:


> Well, the Mrs. and I decided to move this past April. I dis-assembled the track table and reassembled in the new house. Of course, the Mrs. knew any new house she wanted to look at had to have the basement to accomidate my hobbies....:tongue: This is the year I want to finally get to the Bowman track I recieved but never put together in 2005. Here is the start of it all over again. Table is 9' x 26'


hey fastlap, is that table for a slot car track or a tank! looks like you used plenty of wood!


----------



## mking

*Brystal Dragontail*

New addition to Talbot Hills

4x16. 61 foot lap length


----------



## tjd241

*wow...*

dat's a smoothie Mike!!!! :thumbsup: nd


----------



## bobhch

*Me slacker...you guys have tracker...Unga Bunga...*

All of these are great tracks! Have been enjoying the great router jobs and landscapes shown in all the Kewl Pics....... :hat::hat: Mine is still under construction and waiting for that rainy day to do more work to it. 

Someday my Sony Mavica floppy disc will be snapping pics to go in here...someday! 

Bob...N.D. dubbed my track as Las Zillas Speedway...zilla


----------



## AfxToo

> Table is 9' x 26'


That would be 6 cubit by 17.33 cubit.

Looks like plenty of storage space below decks and a sturdy hull. 

Bring on the rain.


----------



## fastlap

*funny...*



mking said:


> hey fastlap, is that table for a slot car track or a tank! looks like you used plenty of wood!


Mike, you make me laff! :lol::lol::lol:

When selling the old house, I had to get the thing out of the basement. I also had to buy wood and haul it down into the new basement. Made more sense to save the money and take the old table apart and put it back together since I had to haul the stuff into the basement anyhow. Good thing I labeled the structure as I disassembled it. Made it much easier to re-assemble. 

I built the table in the old house back in '03 when Brad and I were designing the track. As you can see, I built it with storage in mind, keeping stuff off the floor. The original table is 8x24. This only gave me a little space around the edges for landscaping/decorations. With the ressurection of the KSR, the landscaping has become more of a challenge than the actual track itself. So, I had to make the table surface larger. You can see the 8" extension on the front and left edges. I also extended it out 24" on the far end length wise. The cool thing about the new house, is the way it "bumps out" in the 1st floor bedroom area. It mirrors this in the basement. See across the track a perfect outlet for the drivers to stand. There's a lot of room for stools. I will most likely bump out the other side of the table drivers side so the drivers have enough room to set there items down.

The plan is to have the track put together and run it for this winter to get all the elevations where I want them. Who knows? I may even have the design changed if I don't like it......:freak:. Then I will be working on the landscaping next winter. 

Now, all the slotheads in the northern IL. region chime in so I can put you on the "Call to thrash the track-out list" this coming winter. It won't be assembled until after the holidays though.

Gary


----------



## fastlap

*track*

BTW, here is the track layout set for the 8x26 table. Now, in the new basement, there is NO pole in the middle of the table. All floor support poles are opposite the drivers side of the table on the outside. Track running length is at 117' per Brad


----------



## fastlap

AfxToo said:


> Looks like plenty of storage space below decks and a sturdy hull.
> 
> Bring on the rain.


Yeah, you know where I'm hiding if the tornado comes.......:thumbsup:


----------



## AfxToo

Can't wait to see that Bowman sitting on that massive substrate. Charge up the camera.


----------



## sd624

not a lot of landscaping on on mine just some simulated grass.










more pics here: http://www.angelfire.com/mi2/fpp/slotcar.htm

I'm always amazed at the quality of the tracks here on HT


----------



## tjd241

*Yet another smoothie...*

Great track sd. Thanks fer posting. :thumbsup: nd


----------



## rbrunne1

*Nice looking Track sd!*



sd624 said:


> not a lot of landscaping on on mine just some simulated grass.
> 
> I'm always amazed at the quality of the tracks here on HT


Nice Layout sd! It looks familiar:










How do you like running your red (inside) lane? I've found the inner lane very challenging 

I'm thinking of opening up the layout to look like the one below. Although, that won't fix the inner lane as the big problem is the 225 degree-6" Radius curve










Bob B.


----------



## TEAM D.V.S.

1976Cordoba said:


> My oval:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AFX track, 8' folding table, 9" & 12" turns.


DOBA WHERE DID U GET THOSE SPONSER SIGNS?


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Those are just fender contingency decals mounted to pieces of plexiglas -- make great billboards for the backstretch. :thumbsup:


----------



## TEAM D.V.S.

do you have more decals? i will buy some. i have a 3.5x8 oval that i built up and running its just looks a little plain at the moment.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

TEAM D.V.S. said:


> do you have more decals? i will buy some. i have a 3.5x8 oval that i built up and running its just looks a little plain at the moment.


Here's a site you might try for stickers...RM

www.racingdecals.com


----------



## sd624

rbrunne1 said:


> Nice Layout sd! It looks familiar:
> 
> 
> 
> How do you like running your red (inside) lane? I've found the inner lane very challenging
> 
> I'm thinking of opening up the layout to look like the one below. Although, that won't fix the inner lane as the big problem is the 225 degree-6" Radius curve
> 
> 
> 
> Bob B.



Bob, that inside lane was really tough at first but I had to run it so much to keep my kids from fighting and cring about it I've kinda got a handle on it.


----------



## donzi22

Here is my new 5 X 10 TKO track that I have been working on here in Ohio. I have a Trackmate timing system to hook up yet and we will be ready to roll.


----------



## 1976Cordoba

That's sweet :thumbsup: Some nice straights there and not too much technical stuff.


----------



## mking

*hi donzi*

how much was your TKO track? how was it shipped? 

looking good. 

like i need another track  good thing my wife likes shoes ; she doesnt complain about my tracks, i dont complain about her shoes


----------



## donzi22

mking said:


> how much was your TKO track? how was it shipped?
> 
> looking good.
> 
> like i need another track  good thing my wife likes shoes ; she doesnt complain about my tracks, i dont complain about her shoes


I just PM you.


----------



## donzi22

Thanks guys for the comments. It is a great track and my son & I are have a ball.


----------



## Wainman

I've got to get my track back together. I'm trying to find some decent pics of it from when it was last up, in 2005. Most of these are poor resolution, so I also attached a schematic (map) of the layout to identify the areas of interest.

The layout is over 73-feet lap length, all Tomy, all soldered. The track scenes include three restaurants (KFC, Chi Chi's, and Hot Dog stand); two roaming ice cream trucks, a carnival with operating rides and games, a large garage area for transporter parking and a helipad on the garage roof. There is a separate garage (old Aurora) for Tech Inspection, and more garage stalls behind the pit spaces. There is a camp ground, where a young lady is being approached by law enforcement concerning the kegs in the back of her El Camino. There is a large parking lot for the spectators, and even a hot rod show at the end of the lot. There are many lights on the layout, and I've attached some "night" pictures too. Oh, and the Goodyear blimp circles the track from a suspended motor mechanism. Sure I'm forgeting some details, like Ricky Rudd (back when he was #10 Tide) climbing out of his car in pit lane to yell at Earnhardt (who is offering a wave out his window as his car gets service. Rudd's car has some large donuts on the doors, as does Gordon's, shown in one of the pics. That's all I recall right now. The picture with the guy cleaning the track is the best overall layout pic. I'm installing buildings and hooking up all the lighting, again...


----------



## Wainman

more pics as described (5 pic limit?) ok...


----------



## Wainman

Ok, last two, for now...


----------



## Wainman

One more thing, to fit the most track in the smallest area, the layout does run back on itself a few times. That is the main divergence from realism (other than the painted slots) as I placed no barrier between the tracks. Obviously a real race course would not have cars blasting past each other in opposite directions without a barrier, but I did it because I didn't want ANY walls for anyone to lean on. The cars can slide wide on every turn, and note that they can't slide into a lane other than their own. 

It's also kinda cool to have 12 lanes of plastic in front of the pits, even if it's really only 4 lanes looping back and forth.


----------



## slotcarman12078

Cool track wainman!!! I got all excited when I read elsewhere your mention on model railroad and was hope to see some train tracks!! :lol: It's still way cool however!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## tjd241

*Holy Moley....*

Lot's going on over at Wainman's.... Awesome :thumbsup::thumbsup: nd


----------



## Tycoarm

I usually don't like the idea of jamming track next to each other, but for some reason it looks good.

You've got a nice looking track and for the extra's I give it. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Tycoarm/Tycosaur


----------



## Wainman

Thanks guys.
Slotcarman, I got trains, but they'll be in another room, lol. Topic for another board, but I have some awesome HO stuff and even some nice steel American Flyer S-gauge.

TJ, yes, plenty going on. Makes running laps like model railroading, oops, there I go again. Just fun to drive around the track. I'm going to simulate an in-car camera someday by mounting a small wireless camera on the front of an AFX semi. It'll be awesome. And yes, the camera was a model railroading find...

Tyco, perhaps the track jamming looks good subliminally because the track is in the shape of a beer mug?


----------



## Wainman

There's over 500 little people on the layout. I've got about 300 more to add..


----------



## T-jetjim

Wainman- love the layout and landscaping. I too am guilty of cramming in as much track as possible. Yours works great. 
Jim


----------



## Wainman

Attached shows details of Long Pond Raceway, which was the longest circuit on the DAMAR schedule. I helped the owner, Jim, build the track, and helped with acquisition of some of the scenery for the layout. That included some nice vintage Aurora grandstands, not pictured. Those were placed on shorter straight sections of the track. The main grandstands were fabricated, (and populated) by Jim. Rather than deal with the tedious chore of hand painting each figure, he just spray painted groups of them. So the stands are filled with green people, blue people, red people, etc. But overall, the effect is still pretty impressive. 

Sadly the track was destroyed during a somewhat messy divorce...


----------



## slotcarman12078

What a bummer.. Looks like it was a fast track to run on..


----------



## RiderZ

*Woodward International Speedway*

I've posted the transformation of my track build in the past.Im looking forward to the cold months just so i can hibernate in the basement and race slotcars.This thing sits idle all summer long.Race season is just around the corner.:thumbsup:


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Track's looking great RiderZ! :thumbsup:
Are you anywhere near Texas?


----------



## RiderZ

NTxSlotCars said:


> Track's looking great RiderZ! :thumbsup:
> Are you anywhere near Texas?


Thanks man.I am located in N. Illinois. Sorry!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## tjd241

*Lookin Strong RZ....*

You sure are hooked up and ready for Winter over there!!! Great track...nd :thumbsup:


----------



## NTxSlotCars

*Anthology of North Texas*

When I was bored out of my mind on a sales trip in '92, and decided to walk down the street from my hotel to a strip mall, which included a toy closeout center, and bought a *Days of Thunder* Tyco set for my room, well, I had no idea what I was about to get into. I scooted the TV down to one end of the dresser, and set it up on top. Life changing. I found the innocence that I had lost somewhere growing up. So while the other guys where out getting smashed every night at the local bars, I went back and got the other set they had on closeout, a Rokar set with the STP and Penzoil stockers. I was already building a collection, and getting a good nights sleep, working with clear conscience.
A raceway opened in my neck of the woods, and I made some friends there.
The place eventually closed down, but Larry, Jim, Ben, and myself kept on racing.
Larry started building a four lane Tyco track in '93.
The _Magnum_ track opened at Larry's house in Combine,TX in late 1993.










It was a super fast track. We ran Magnatractions, HP7s, 440x2s and Lifelike Ms on it.
This was a typical race night. One and a half lap drag races with a points system.
Each row across is one class. We raced 8 heats per class with a winner per class 
and added up the points at the end of the night for the nights champion.










Larry's track was great. We were having so much fun, but I had Nascar fever BAD, and I wanted an oval.
So, in 1995, I built this LifeLike oval in my garage.










It was short lived. I took it up and made a road course with the straights right up against the walls.
I liked the idea that if you pushed the car too hard, you scraped the wall.
I would use this idea on a later track.

Larry was really wanting to build another track, and this was it...
The _Green Oaks Speedway_










Made with AFX track, it was kinda fragile. Banked on the back straight and both ends.
He used cardboard for scenery and hot glued the whole thing down.
Larry moved from Combine down to Mabank in 1995. When he did he put the Green Oaks on a trailer. 
The hot sun melted the glue, the wind tore it off the table going down the highway, and the passing traffic did the rest.

I hadn't stopped buying cars and had been focusing on Tomy tracks for the cars, and for the track.
By 1996, I had enough to build a track in the living room of my one bedroom apartment.
I had the idea to make sweeping turns and came up with this on a 8x4 top.
The _Mushroom Track_


















Keeping with our lap and a half drag format, the tan track on the front is the start, and the tan on the back straight is the finish. This was a sweet driving track. It's almost made for drifting, you could slide all the way around the track. I bet Tjets would have been a blast on it too. When I was rebuilding my current track, I considered making two 4x8 tracks, this being one of them. If i ever get the room, I would like to build it again.

Rich
www.myspace.com/northtexasslotcars


----------



## NTxSlotCars

*Anthology of North Texas II*

Larry moved to Mabank in 1995 and set the Magnum track up.
We continued to race most friday nights. We were litteraly wearing the track out.
That's his 20' 6 lane oval in the background.










Another track in the Dallas area had closed and Larry did some trading to get it's lesser liked track.
It took the place of the Green Oaks. This is the _Double J_.


















Designed to be technical, we didn't really like it after the speeds of the Magnum track.
The _Double J_ track soon became a table for storage and slot car boxes.

The Magnum had become high maintenance. The joints were the issue.
Lots of preparation before the race started, and some required at the worst times during the race night.
I had moved to another apartment and didn't have room for my track.
So, I pulled the track off my table and the rest of us pitched in with more Tomy track.
Larry then built a new table with wheels and multiple lane inputs per station.
Initially, we tried to duplicate my _Mushroom_ track, but on a 16x4 table, just couldn't get the same effect.
Larry took that up and built this...... _HighPointe Speedway_










We raced on this set up for ten years with minor modifications.

I bought my first house in 07. After the renovations, the TM said I could do anything I want with the garage.
I'm still running with that promise!!!!!!!!!!!
I built this track last year and was happy with it for the most part,
but it wasn't a good configuration to hold an event on.
_Ontario Memorial Speedway_ is the oval around the outside.
The outside lane is right up against the wall. It's the biggest radius, and you can run the fastest in it.
But, don't push it too hard, cause that wall will reach out and get you.
_Riverside Memorial Raceway_ is the road course.


















I recently took this track up, narrowed the table, and rebuilt it.
It's now _Ventura Highway_










We will be racing on it this season.

Rich
www.myspace.com/northtexasslotcars :wave:


----------



## tjd241

*Great history there Rich...*

Nice to finally know the _real_ North Texas roots. :thumbsup::thumbsup: nd


----------



## bobhch

*Rich you are living the dream...*

Rich,

Now I just read all you wrote and looked at all the pictures. Man you got it bad! You have quite a slotcar history and pictures to go with it. 

Bob...:hat:I knew you had it bad but, not like this :hat:...zilla


----------



## resinmonger

Now that we have a Chi-Chi's on a track, can a Hooters be far behind?

Thanks for posting 5 Pages of super awesome tracks! :freak:


----------



## Tycoarm

Most of you have seen my track Lakeside Park. I'm finally in the process of the destruction and the buildup of the new Lakeside Park.




























































The destruction in progress.


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Why the rework?


----------



## AfxToo

Awesome looking track Tycoarm. I really like the way you did the guard rails, scenery, and backdrops. The drivers stations are very innovative and well done. Nice flowing layout too.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Great looking layout or was I should say!!! I'm sure that track marshall, standing next to the clock, causes a lot of wrecks!!! ... RM


----------



## slotcarman12078

Apparently Jeff Gordon has broke up with the Tecate chick, and she took the track with her when she left...  Good luck with the rework Tycoarm!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Tycoarm

NTxSlotCars said:


> Why the rework?


I'm painting the walls in the basement and laying down some tile as well. The track butted up against a couple of walls, the one with the bare studs showing will get some drywall. I also had to crawl under the table to get to one of the driver stations. 
I going to try and go with a 20X8 table. It might have much of the same look to it but just spread out and open a bit more.


----------



## Wainman

Great posts and pictures Rich! Love the history and the tracks. High Pointe looks to be a blast to run on, and only needs two marshals to handle it. Ventura is awesome and commits the same "track packing sin" that I like. I just like the look of all those lanes of plastic side by side, and it gives you "free" turn aprons. You don't still run the 1.5 lap format do you? Seems like a longer run on these tracks would be fun. We ran 1-minute heats, switched lanes and repeat, for a 4-minute total race. Finishing positions awarded based on total distance covered. Race groups formed by point standings, with the higher points racers going first. This gave those lower in the points a distance to shoot at while racing. It was an attempt at bringing parity to the thing, and it kinda worked.

Tycoarm, wow! Love the overpass and the scenery. I tried building a track with an overpass once but my skills were not as good as yours. I gave it up after awhile due to maintenance issues. It was tough to clean under the bridge and difficult to keep the track smooth as it changed elevation. Yours looks perfect.


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Ditto on the scenery for Tycoarm. Incredible detail, that's why I kinda hated to see it go.

Thanks Wainman,
Parity is a hard thing to make, especially if the ingredients are really good racers, and really bad ones.
The 1.5 lap drag race has been our staple for us for more than 12 years.
Our approach to parity is a points system. 1st gets 4, 2nd gets 3, 3rd gets 2 and last gets 1. That way, if you are blown off in the first turn, you are still going to get a point out of it. Sometimes we add a point to finish the heat. Each class is run through the lanes twice for a total of eight heats. Add the points up at the end of the class to determine the winner of the class. Most nights now we run 8 to 10 classes. We used to run around 15 classes a night. Add the points from each class to determine the nights champion. It's a good range of cars to stretch the skills. It's my favorite way to race, lot's of yelling and excitement. Recently, we got computerized lap counters and started running timed heats. Feels more like time trials to me. Seems like you always wind up running the best laps you can run, racing yourself, instead of racing someone else. It's rare for two racers to start out a heat next to each other on the track, and run side by side for the whole heat. Besides, there is really something about getting to the finish line first. Now that the lap counters are here, it seems like we don't race that much. Yes, folks got married, changed jobs, work more, remodeling the house, yard work, BUT, we always blame it on the lap counters.  
The other group we got hooked back up with around here last year has always run with lap counters. They have gotten into this FRAY thing, and are planning to go back to Kansas in late October for the MAHOR race. They have a race they run for 10 laps a heat that almost has the same excitement that our 1.5 lap races have. I like it a whole lot better than what they have been running, but, again, they use lap totals instead of points, so, there goes the parity.

Rich 
www.myspace.com/northtexasslotcars :thumbsup:


----------



## Wainman

I guess running 8 - 10 classes you need a short format. I raced at an event where they did a 3-lap crash-n-burn, and I didn't like it much. One of the things about a longer race is the excitement of catching a competitor inch by inch over the course of several laps, sorta like real car racing. With T-jets, or other cars that slide wide, the racer also has to pick his spot to make the pass, again - like real cars.

We awarded points, based on finishing position, 20,19,18,...1,1,1,1. That is, no matter how many cars raced a class, everyone got at least 1 point for being there. We only raced in three classes, the same three at every event. Each racer got 1-minute on each lane, the 4-minute total was a good length for us. We toyed with LONGER formats, but it made the night too long. As it was, 16 racers entering a total of 48 cars, made it a 3-hour event including tech inspection. If one more racer showed up, pushing us to 5 groups, the night would go almost 4 hours long.

You're correct about the good racer/ less-good racer effect on parity. We simply made the "better racers" (at least in point standings) race first so the others would have a real good idea of how fast they were supposed to be going. We used a leader board with dry erase markers to track the top 5 cars at all times so everyone knew what the marks to beat were. Shown in the picture below (hanging to the right), it featured white plastic slides that we wrote the racer name and distance on. We had extra slides so new results could be written down, then swapped into the leader board, moving others down or out.

I recall many many side by side races that lasted the entire duration of the 4-minute heat. One race came down to the final turn as time expired. The trailing car went too deep and deslotted, but kept sliding after the power shutoff, taking the lead. That slide won the class for the racer and allowed him to take the overall event win (combined points for all three classes that we ran). There was much laughing and beer drinking, and no complaints from the runner-up. We had experienced the crash-and-pass in previous events, and everyone was aware of the rule.

Also shown in the picture below, much beer, the dollar store trophy, and custom t-shirt each event winner would get. Class winners each got a dollar store medal, known as the "cheezy medals". And we'd make them wear them for the remainder of the night.


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Always great fun. I like the sliding white board.
Here is Ben, Larry and Jim from 1995 on a typical race night before the pizza arrived.
We are racing on Larry's Magnum track, built with Tyco track.










Our white board is in the background.
When we first started the point thing, we gave 1 point to the winner only per heat.
In the middle, on the flex tracks are the classes we've yet to run.
Lined up off the track are the classes in the order they finished in the points.
Having only four racers, this was the best fit for us.

One night, we gathered up all the different Tyco Nascars we had, stayed in one lane for the whole night,
and ran the cars through the lanes and kept the points with the cars.
It was fun, something different.

Rich


----------



## RiderZ

*!!!*

Few more pics of my layout.


----------



## slotcarman12078

*Stump City Motorway...*

At the request of tjd (nuther Dave), here are some views and the story behind Stump City Motorway. Me being a slot car and train nut, it was only natural for me to combine the two on one table. After tinkering around with the original Aurora RR Xing, even as far as making a 4 lane crossing, and modifying track plans numerous times, I decided to make my own 4 lane 2 track crossing. 



















The rest just sort of evolved from there. I stuck to the original track plan and winged it.. The city section ended up at the other end of the table from where it was originally designed..










The whole table is lit by street lights and all buildings have lighting in them. Night time operations are my favorite so this was a requirement. So are the lighted vehicles..

Thanks to Bob... horrorclix... zilla the population of Stump City grew by leaps and bounds. Between the horrorclix, heroclix, and other game peices the sidewalks filled up rather quickly. 










Some add a whole new meaning to HO..LOL










It's fun working "clix" into the scenery. Granted, they are way out of scale, but then the cars are too... There are figures you just can't get from any other source, and true HO scale people are tiny.. They'd get lost in the background.. 



















Lighting stuff up is fun, especially if you like to run in a dark room. It makes the scenes look so much better.. 

Surprises are all over the table. You never know what you're gonna run into...










More coming...


----------



## slotcarman12078

Continued...

Pete's Meats opened the doors in 2008, and apparently, his lovely wife Bertha still doesn't know how to close the shades!! 










It took some time before the simplest way of doing scenery came around. I started doing modules made out of insulation foam board. This stuff is so easy to work with, I kick myself for not trying it sooner. A lot cleaner than plaster, stiff enough that you don't need any coating on it, and it can be decorated off the table and planted when it's done. 



















There's so much that can be done with those foam boards, they are a thread in themselves. They can be sculpted, sanded, roughed up to create rock strata.. Endless possibilities.



















There's even a tribute to 'Zilla on the table.. This lil guy is a 3D puzzle found at Dollar Tree. He likes to chase purple cars, and says the drivers taste like chicken!! 










That's a quick tour of Stump City.. You're welcome to visit if you're in the neighborhood!!! :wave:


----------



## bobhch

*Drivers taste like chicken...ahhaahahahahaha that is funny right there...*

So this is what you guys were talking about in Chat...RALMAO Great pics slotcarman...LOL You have an incredible layout and imagination.  = Very Cool

Bob...I likes Chicken...Zilla


----------



## tjd241

*Good ta go Joe...*

:thumbsup::thumbsup:... I know it's not "done" enough for your personal druthers, but you have some major areas of cool completeness that need to get posted. Nice work. nd


----------



## slotcarman12078

Thanks Guys!! I decided not to go any further with the scenery aspect. The TM hasn't backed down from the "we're moving as soon as the tax return shows up" line of thought, and finishing it now would pretty much be a waste of materials I'll need for the next layout. At this point it's still undetermined as to where we are going, throwing a dart at a US map is about all we have.. Of course, depending on where it lands may make for a best out of 5, no.. best out of 10 situation.. How far we go will be determined by the size of the checks..


----------



## fastlap

Hey SCM,

I've got a house for sale in the far south suburbs of Chi-town. Has a room not shown in the link that is 17'x35' in the basement. I had my 9'x26' ft. slot car table in that room and TM never knew it was there.....:lol: You can build any size track you want and not be in the rooms shown.....:thumbsup:



http://www.realtor.com/realestatean...gitte-Terrace_Orland-Park_IL_60467_1108377792


----------



## slotcarman12078

That house is beyond beautiful!!! If only the lottery gods would smile on me.. Even just once!!  Sweet!!!


----------



## nitroexpress

I used to have an HO layout couple years back...Got rid of it all to put money into my 1973 Z/28.

Son recived an SCX compact 1/43 set for X-mass & the rest is history & a sickness..."LOL" 

Our 1/43 layout :









































Some custom buit cars :


----------



## tjd241

*Nicetro ! !*

Good layout NE.... No HO???... no problem. :thumbsup::thumbsup: nd


----------



## clausheupel

*Resurrection of my "T-Jet Twister" layout (Mk IV)*

Hi folks,

after a nostalgic side trip down memory lane I found out that I´m not really a model railroad guy. 

So last weekend I finally started rebuilding my Tyco 4-laner. The layout is quite similar to what I had before, but this time I made use of the major part of the additional space I created for railroading (as well as of all the straights I have).

Here´s the track plan:










And here a panorama shot from the "driver´s seat" (sorry for the lousy pic quality, but the track is located in the darker part of my attic...):










I really enjoy my new old HO track! Although (due to room specific space limitations) we can´t use the 4 lanes all at once, but for my son and me racing on the inner slots it´s a nice 2-laner with just super wide track borders.

I thought about building a real 2-lane setup this time before, but I didn´t feel like building turn aprons...

Have a great weekend all!

Greetings from Germany,

Claus

P.S.: If anybody´s interested in the evolution of my home layout over the years, here´s a direct link to page 2 of my website.

P.P.S.: If anyone out there has some 15" Tyco straights for me, I´d gladly take them...


----------



## Marty

Here's mine. Original Aurora Tub Track with Lock & Joiner track:










Marty


----------



## tjd241

*WTG Fellas....*

Love the TT IV Claus.... great job on the history lesson on your website too!! Nice Tubby Marty... classic (with storage below *and* on wheels no less). :thumbsup::thumbsup: nd


----------



## Marty

tjd241 said:


> Nice Tubby Marty... classic (with storage below *and* on wheels no less). :thumbsup::thumbsup: nd


Thanks! When I first aquired the Tubby I lived in an apartment and shared a two car garage. When I wanted to work on it I had to pull the car out and move the Tubby to the center of the garage. The storage was an offshoot of having the wood connectors between the table legs. Another plus is it raised it just enough for adults to race on it more comfortably.

This a kool thread with some great looking tracks!!!

Marty


----------



## robert munthe

Hi all - just recently completed my 10 years in the making Aurora Model Motoring Scenic Layout and would like to share some photos (if I get this all figured out correctly!). It's called North Fork Motor Speedway. Hope you enjoy!


OK - attached two, but I gotta reduce anything else down to > 500k - I'll post more within a couple days.

Bob

Here's a few more - thanx for everyone's encouragement! I'll be working on getting more downsized and posted somewhere for everyone's enjoyment. I haven't finished the 'photo sessions' yet, but hopefully sooner, rather than later, I'll get a web site put together. 'Cause it's a big layout and I have a lot of very cool photos! Thanks.


UPDATE - I will be at Brad's show in Richfield, OH, this Sunday, October 25th, with a photo display. Hope to see some of you there!


----------



## Gear Head

R.M.

That looks awesome! I would like to get ours to that point this winter.

Northfork??? Do you happen to live in New York?


----------



## Bill Hall

very nice...want more pics...whats taking so long


----------



## slotcarman12078

R M.. Those pictures are sweet!! Invest a few minutes of your time in a photobucket account. It's free, and you can direct link the pictures here. You are allowed 8 pictures per post, and from what I've seen, I want to see them all!! If you need help working the "bucket", send me a PM and I'll try to help you out. To send a private message, click on my name, and the options will pop up..


----------



## Marty

Now that is freakin' kool!! That looks like the stuff I only saw in magazines when I was growing up (still trying to).

Marty



robert munthe said:


> Hi all - just recently completed my 10 years in the making Aurora Model Motoring Scenic Layout and would like to share some photos (if I get this all figured out correctly!). It's called Northfork Motor Speedway. Hope you enjoy!
> 
> 
> OK - attached two, but I gotta reduce anything else down to > 500k - I'll post more within a couple days.
> 
> Bob
> 
> Here's a few more - thanx to everyone's encouragement! I'll be working on getting more downsized and posted somewhere for everyone's enjoyment. I haven't finished the 'photo sessions' yet, but hopefully sooner, rather than later, I'll get a web site put together. 'Cause it's a big layout and I have a lot of very cool photos! Thanks.


----------



## tjd241

*Hey Wall Flower....*



robert munthe said:


> Hi all - just recently completed my 10 years in the making Aurora Model Motoring Scenic Layout.


Holy smokes.... Where ya been all our lives??? .... We know what kept ya busy when you were there though. .... Beauty layout Robert. :thumbsup::thumbsup:.... I'd like more please please sir!! nd


----------



## yankee_3b

Robert, that is one beautiful layout. Can't wait to see the other pics. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## rbrunne1

Robert - Fantastic :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## T-jetjim

Great layout Robert. Can't wait to see more pics. It reminds me of the old autoworld contest pictures. I hated how you only got a glimpse of the layout and not the whole picture in those AW magazines. Thanks for reliving that same feeling!

Jim


----------



## AfxToo

Wow Bob, what a way to make a first impression with Post #1. Sweeeet! 

That's exactly the kind of classic slot cars + scenery image that sparked my imagination in slot cars and set me off on a 40+ year endless adventure that still fascinates me to this day. Very inspirational and a true refection of the pride and joy that went into its creation. 

Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Tycoarm

It's an amazing looking track for sure. The detail is awesome. :thumbsup::thumbsup:I don't think I have the skills to pull that kind of look off.


----------



## oddrods

*My new track*

I just built the 4x12 table and I am trying this layout to see if I like it. It will be fully 'scaped when I'm done.


----------



## tjd241

*If it's anything like yer last one Oddy...*

It'll be a killer. :thumbsup: Can't wait to see it on here done. nd


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Now you're talking my language. That looks like a great fast layout! 

Rich :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## oddrods

I will be adding a section at the far left which will give it 2 more chicane sections and a 6"/9" turn around to add a little more technical action.


----------



## Wainman

robert munthe said:


> 10 years in the making Aurora Model Motoring Scenic Layout ... called North Fork Motor Speedway.


WOW! That's Model Motoring! Love the buildings the details and you even got the old flexible guard rails! Awesome stuff. Should be in a museum!
:thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

robert munthe said:


> Hi all - just recently completed my 10 years in the making Aurora Model Motoring Scenic Layout and would like to share some photos (if I get this all figured out correctly!). It's called North Fork Motor Speedway. Hope you enjoy!


Man, That is a fantastic looking track!!! Lots of scenery items and detail work for sure!!! I'd like to cruise on that track...RM


----------



## slotnewbie69

wow.some great tracks there.glad i stopped by!


----------



## oddrods

*playin with elevation*

Just getting a feel befor I start final nailing down.


----------



## slotcarman12078

Looks great oddrods!!! How does it feel running it?? Good flow?? :thumbsup:


----------



## tjd241

*Looks good odds....*

Nice flow. It definitely rates yer puttin up a build thread, so we can all follow along as you go. Sure is gonna be sweet when its done. nd


----------



## Tycoarm

I like it! The entrance to the chicane looks good, a slight turn to slow down before you enter that tight 6" inside curve.:thumbsup:


----------



## slotnewbie69

man i wish i had more space...maybe it's time to build a murphy track,lol...


----------



## ParkRNDL

*Update to my layout--Sunrise Highway*

Well, the first change that I'm making is that I think I'm gonna use the name Sunrise Highway for my layout. Significant for a couple reasons: I grew up on Long Island (hey Gear Head, is that you?) and Sunrise Highway is this big wide strip that runs most of the length of the south shore of the Island. And on the front straight is the shop I officially named a couple weeks ago that's loosely based on places like Baldwin-Motion Performance, which happens to be on Sunrise Highway in Baldwin. So Sunrise Highway it is.

The other thing is that I finally started what you could really call landscaping. Previously, I had just painted the wood green and thrown model railroad buildings in strategic locations. Now I actually picked an area and started doing real landscaping. In reading back thru this thread, I discovered that the method I used has already been done by slotcarman; I think he referred to it somewhere as "modular"--I cut and trimmed a piece of foam board to fit in a certain area, landscaped it on the kitchen table, and set it on the layout. sweet!

Here's the boring empty space:









I butchered one edge getting it to fit, so in my quest to find something to build it back up, I found this at Lowe's:









I laid some wax paper over the edge of the track and gooped the stuff in:









Starting to look like something!









Then I painted a gray concrete patio, a gray foundation for under the house, and a black driveway and let it all dry. Finally I painted beige earth tone on the rest in sections, and while it was wet, I sprinkled in some coarse turf:









I think it looks pretty good in the layout even though it's not done yet!









I need to spray something to fix the stuff down better. It's not falling off or anything, but I think that deslotted cars will probably rip the stuff off pretty easy... While I'm at it, I think I'm gonna do another go-around with the turf to fill it in better. Anyone ever used the 4 parts water to 1 part white glue misted on with a spray bottle method? I also need to finish the front walk to the house and maybe put in a flowerbed and shrubs... some trees would be nice too... and I think I'm gonna put a chain-link fence around the pool...

more to come as I get around to it, but round tuits are hard to come by these days...

--rick


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Looking good :thumbsup:

Which direction are you running it? Clockwise or anti?


----------



## ParkRNDL

1976Cordoba said:


> Looking good :thumbsup:
> 
> Which direction are you running it? Clockwise or anti?


anti or counterclockwise, actually... i mean, if you're starting at the front straight. here's a better pic:

http://home.comcast.net/~rwurtz/images/layoutpan.jpg

the front straight goes from left to right.

(unless I'm using my Marx cars :tongue: )

--rick


----------



## slotcarman12078

You are correct with the misting the water/glue mixture down. The way I did it was mist the ground cover that's stuck with the paint, than re-sprinkle with another layer of "grass". Re-mist the new layer of glue and let it dry. Once it's dry, it will feel kinda like velour, but the ground cover will stay put. You really need a bottle that mists though. Too much spray pressure will blow the "grass" around. 

There's plenty of trees on the bay. The bulk purchases work out the cheapest. I didn't have much luck with the Woodland Scenic kits. But I probably didn't use the correct glue, and the kit was older and the clump foliage was one big clump. :freak: The "we honest" trees are kinda scrawny and on the short side, and your purchase may eventually lead to..ahem... enlargement spam in your inbox, as they have sold my email add'y to a few Chinese Phamaceutical companies.. Check out trees at your local HS first, and compare prices and products on the bay. Then determine which is more cost effective. You'll find what you're looking for!! 

The track looks great Rick, and it'll be fun to follow along as it progresses.. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

rick,

That is looking good man! This thread is realy a big help on getting ideas for how to do landscape stuff. 

I ordered 80 Palm Trees for Las Zillas Speedway. I think they are coming from Hong Kong. That one seller who sells lots of people for little.

Bob...I will be needing some tumble weeds soon...zilla


----------



## ParkRNDL

bobhch said:


> rick,
> 
> That is looking good man! This thread is realy a big help on getting ideas for how to do landscape stuff.
> 
> I ordered 80 Palm Trees for Las Zillas Speedway. I think they are coming from Hong Kong. That one seller who sells lots of people for little.
> 
> Bob...I will be needing some tumble weeds soon...zilla


you mean this guy?

http://cgi.ebay.com/100-x-Figures-C...mdZViewItemQQptZSlot_Cars?hash=item19b7a58290

i keep looking at these (he has 2 different sets) and i'm so tempted... but i don't know if i like the generic poses...

or are you talking about another seller?

--rick


----------



## bobhch

*Yeah I like a guy with a chainsaw or an axe....Action baby!*



ParkRNDL said:


> you mean this guy?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/100-x-Figures-C...mdZViewItemQQptZSlot_Cars?hash=item19b7a58290
> 
> i keep looking at these (he has 2 different sets) and i'm so tempted... but i don't know if i like the generic poses...
> 
> or are you talking about another seller?
> 
> --rick


rick,

Nope not that seller but, this seller...I got 80 trees with 2 Auctions for $39.00 (discounted combined shipping is included in this price) which sets me at about 50 cents a tree. Works for me. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260501181544&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT

Didn't order any of his people as they are kinda to generic for my taste also. Maybe down the road when I just want mass people???

I think with a little dry brush painting these Palm Trees may just look pretty real...I hope anyways.

Bob...I use alot of HorrorClix and HeroClix for my people right now...zilla


----------



## ParkRNDL

bobhch said:


> rick,
> 
> Nope not that seller but, this seller...I got 80 trees with 2 Auctions for $39.00 (discounted combined shipping is included in this price) which sets me at about 50 cents a tree. Works for me.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260501181544&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT
> 
> (snip)


WOW! I only just now got around to checking out this seller's stuff. he has a TON of interesting little goodies at what seems like reasonable prices (though i can't exactly figure out his shipping prices...) Too bad he doesn't throw together a mixed bag type assortment of 100 trees of all different types... I might just buy a bunch of his trees anyway, in a few different styles. And his figures look better than the other ones I was looking at (the 1:87 ones, anyway...)

--rick


----------



## pat4gis

*Track photo*



Need some work on the joints. Most sections screwed down, used vinyl spackle in the joints - which seems like a mistake if you don't solder. One of the power tap sections is always oxidizing, I problem is that I tried to smooth joints out using diamond stonds and created rough rails. Have tried to use 2000 grit paper to polish them up.


----------



## NTxSlotCars

That's a great looking monitor setup! Lot's of running space in a small package! :thumbsup:
What kind of track did you use?

Rich
www.myspace.com/northtexasslotcars :thumbsup:


----------



## gonegonzo

Nice track. what size is it ?

Gonzo


----------



## tomhocars

WOW.Excellent work.Some of you guys are just to talented.Great work..Tom Stumpf


----------



## mahorsc

mahorsc said:


> the monster 116 ft road course goliath 24x4 oval and overdrive speedway charleston sc


the 3 track pictured is for sale if any body interested


----------



## pshoe64

*Woodrum Ridge Raceway*

Here's a few shots of WRR going up and it's current phase of construction. It is on a 6' x 18' table. There are two 4 lane courses, one 44 foot all banked oval and a 54 foot multi-elevation road course. The track is Tomy AFX, painted and sealed, multiple jumpers along with switches at each driver's station to turn power onto which track you want to run. Power is 20 volts at 6 amps per lane. The landscaping is all made from ceiling tiles and painteed with water based paints. Load left to do, but that's part of the fun.

-Paul

Here's the original design plan with buildings and landscaping.









Some of the first phases of building.









Some Landscaping Work









The latest Stage of the game.


----------



## Marty

Looks great!

Marty


----------



## slotnewbie69

track looks great paul!


----------



## slotcarkid12

Nice job!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## T-jetjim

The terrain work is awesome on that layout Pshoe, very detailed but clean simple. I like the two track conept.
Jim


----------



## bobhch

[/QUOTE]

This is Awesum Paul :thumbsup::thumbsup:

I have used ceiling tiles also as they break easy and look like rock. Love the red and white corners too.

Bob...Woodrum Ridge Raceway is Rockin'...zilla


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Sweet looking track Paul. :thumbsup:


----------



## WooffWooff

*"Huntspatch" Track Schematic*

I'm a very "low-tech" so please excuse the hand-rendering. I think details can be made out well enough for those interested. Track is completed, landscaping is 95%. I'm save'n a corner for next year when I'm retired. Of course a lifetime of "details" still remain. Schematic of "Mad Dog's Speedway" is also attached (12' x 8' MaxTrax). Scale 1/64 quarter-mile Tomy dragstrip with "DragPro3000" timing system not pictured.


----------



## WooffWooff

*"Huntspatch" scenes.....*

some of these have been seen before, but some will be new. I started layout in Jan 2000, and got to this point by Jan 2005. I add a detail now and then but I'm really wait'n on retirement to get back on it. You know there will be a lifetime of details to add.


----------



## hojoe

That's what I'm talkin' about! Great layout. Perhaps more lighting on your photos so we can see all those DETAILS. 
hojoe


----------



## RiderZ

*!!!*

Few updated pics.Since my wife is a big wig for a KFC franchise i had to get one for the race track.I smell fried chicken!!!


----------



## slotcarman12078

Finger lickin' good!!! :lol: I want a Taco Bell!!! They are made to order and rather expensive though.. Table is looking great RiderZ!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 1976Cordoba

All cool stuff - I gotta get back after it - I feel like I'm being lazy just racing on mine! - lol


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Good looking track RZ!!! I like KFC myself --- crispy chicken strips, taters & gravey, slaw, yum yum...RM


----------



## RiderZ

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Good looking track RZ!!! I like KFC myself --- crispy chicken strips, taters & gravey, slaw, yum yum...RM


Thanks for the kind words.Its not a nice as most on here but i built it & its mine so i am happy with the results.There are definately alot of killer layouts here that the HT members built.Heres a few more shots.


----------



## WooffWooff

*Mad Dog's MaxTrax*

I think everyone has seen my "Huntspatch" Aurora L&J/train layout, but this is the layout we use for "serious" T-jet rac'n. I've had this basic layout since about 1975, with only a couple of brief periods when I did not have it set-up. Originally all L&J, then TOMY AFX. In 1999 I saw the "MaxTrax" website and of course had to have one. Originally a "home-made" (mostly by buddy Tony) lap-counting/timing system was used and worked great, but when we got the "Max", we went with the TrixTrac timer (found 6-lane timer on ebay for $120!). Down the center it's 58' in length. Competitive stock jets run 7.1-7.5 sec laps, modified's about 5.6-5.9 secs. AFX/MT about 4.5-4.8 sec.


----------



## sethndaddy

thats an excellent layout. the cloverleaf may soon make its way to our stable.


----------



## GT2

No 1/32 scale tracks?Im just getting into 1/32 slots,a track opened up near me.Where do you guys get 4 lane HO track?


----------



## tjd241

*Finished 1/32nd tracks are ok posted here too ! !*



GT2 said:


> Where do you guys get 4 lane HO track?


4 lane HO is just doubled (side by side) 2 lane sectional track!!! If ya got lots of track and the right power source(s) you could go 6 or 8 lanes too. Also custom routed or high-end manufactured multi-lane track can be had (for a price) too. :thumbsup: nd


----------



## GT2

Thanks,all the layouts on this post are very nice.Now I want to build one!


----------



## roadrner

Some great looking tracks! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## tjd241

*Eggcellent....*



GT2 said:


> Now I want to build one!


Our plan has worked flawlessly. Another one hooked. :devil: nd


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

There are some gorgous layout outs here gyts. God stuff.

OK I have a nice 4 by 16 table that I need a sweet 4 lane layout. Any help here fella's??

I like the tomy stuff for now until I could afford a TKO, plus I need to figure out which layout I want to set in stone so to speak.

All input appreciated.:thumbsup:


----------



## tomhocars

Hey Joe ponytail Welcome


----------



## Lype Motorsport

*Here are my 2 layouts*

Hi Gang
Heres some pics of my 4X16 4 lane Tomy layout here at *Acmeland Motorsports Park.*

First is the Tracker "blueprint".









The "north end" Overpass & camping area









Other view of North end camping & playground area









The Start/Finish gantry, Garage area & VIP Suites. Drivers Lounge is same level as the garages RH side.









North end of the Garage Area, Control Tower & Suites, Food Stand, Rest Rooms & Media Center









Garage Area & Pit Road overview









Medical Center, Tech Inspection, Union 76 Station









South end of the track









Whaddya think?? Next will be my 4X18 6 lane Tomy layout.
Larry


----------



## Lype Motorsport

*The Bellflower at Acmeland Motorsports park!*

Hi Gang
This is my 6 lane 4X18 Tomy layout I rescued from our local raceway several years ago. This pic was taken the day we rescued it.










Here is the Bellflowers Camping Area, Fans Are First at Acmeland!!









Medical Center on the North End of the Track









Pit Road Out & The Control Tower (Note the Announcer & Pit Road Flagman)









Pit Road & The Paddock area (Yep, some of the Haulers are slot cars)









Kids Playground in the Spectator Area









Blimp shot of the Main Entrance & Spectator Area









Spectator Rest Rooms









Larry


----------



## Crimnick

Cool stuff!


----------



## Lype Motorsport

*More of the Bleeflower @ Acmeland Motorsports Park*

Hi Gang
Here are the rest of the pics of "The Bellflower".


Race Track Dining at its finest!










Ice Cream & Shaved Ice Truck









Side shot of the spectator area, look at those "early bird" race fans!









The Ticket Booth & Track Office









The Tech Shack & Scales and Tire Truck









Well gang, those are my 2 layouts in my garage (thats a basement) here in Daytona Beach! Hope ya liked them. I did the landscaping when I was recovering from my 5 way heart bypass in 2001 My Dr told me I could do anything I wanted, as long as I was sitting down, and here is the result of my "recovery". There is alot of fantastic lookin layouts in this thread!

Larry


----------



## slotnewbie69

wow larry.nice tracks.six lanes sounds like a hoot and those straights would be killer!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

tomhocars said:


> Hey Joe ponytail Welcome




Don't know how I missed you Tom.:dude:

How you feeling these days??

Hope all is well. I need to come visit for some stuff when your feeling up to it.:wave:


----------



## slotcarman12078

Awesome tracks Larry!!! You did good!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## too fast

My new Track!

sorry no picture


----------



## too fast

2.
Tyco 18m


----------



## too fast

My Track, Tyco 18 m.


























http://www.h0-slot-live.de/page2.php


----------



## slotnewbie69

looks good!


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Great lookin tracks guys!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Lype Motorsport said:


>


Glad to see ya saved the track Larry, looks real fast!!!! RM


----------



## MarkB

Bob,
is there any more pics or update on this track (North Fork Motor Speedway by robert munthe) looks great would like to see more 
thanks


----------



## robert munthe

wow - thanks for keeping it alive! Your timing is just about perfect in that I have been hard at work on my North Fork Motor Speedway website - I have over half of the site up now, so I'll point you to it:

northforkmotorspeedway.com

There's more to come...

bob


----------



## MarkB

*wow*

cool pics, awesome layout, thanks for the quick reply! have a good one :thumbsup:


----------



## T-jetjim

Robert - Great website. Awesome detail on the Model Motoring layout. I too have the old L&J track. Yours brings back a lot of those old Auto World Catalog memories.

Jim


----------



## slotcarman12078

Northfork is even better than better!!! You've managed to put a ton of track down, and with as much track as you have, nothing looks crowded. Your attention to all the little details as well as the big ones, and unique track design add up to a total winner!! I have a mental block when it comes to designing track. I need to do a thorough study of both yours and woofwoof's tracks and see if I can learn something. I too am a L&J fan, and have a couple totes of the stuff just waiting for the day we move out of here. Hopefully, a usable basement will be available at the next place. 

I highly suggest everyone to check it out, tons of great pictures, and I'm pretty sure you won't be disappointed!!! :thumbsup:

Great website Robert!! Please let us know when the hills is posted up!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Marty

robert munthe said:


> wow - thanks for keeping it alive! Your timing is just about perfect in that I have been hard at work on my North Fork Motor Speedway website - I have over half of the site up now, so I'll point you to it:
> 
> northforkmotorspeedway.com
> 
> There's more to come...
> 
> bob


That is just freakin' AWESOME!!

Thanks for sharing all your work!

Marty


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Wow - Bob that is an amazing amount of detail! Very cool!


----------



## tjd241

*Robert...*

Although I like all kinds of tracks... ones like yours are my all time favorites. I don't have L&J track now, but many moons ago I did. I sure do love to look at it being used again... especially when it's well done. Isn't it amazing that with a little TLC the track and even the cars from 40 years ago STILL work just fine??? .... this is exactly why I started this thread... I wanted to scare up pictures of as many different kinds of tracks as we possibly could... and fingers crossed... some like this. Awesome job. :thumbsup: nd


----------



## robert munthe

Hi there – I wanted to let everyone know that after more than 10 years I have completed my scenic Model Motoring layout, the North Fork Motor Speedway. This is a large, mostly realistic, very detailed road course – it is not a strict race course. Think of an extremely well done model railroad, but with all original Aurora lock & joiner track instead of a railway and T-Jets instead of trains. Accordingly, I have just finished a web site to display the NFMS in all it’s glory…

http://www.northforkmotorspeedway.com

I’d most definitely appreciate your dropping by for a look. Hope you enjoy!

Bob Munthe


----------



## coach61

Bob, that is a truly amazing work. I enjoyed browsing all the areas of your layout.. and i even saw you had some HObo's kicking around at the second class saloon...very very nice work..

Coach!


----------



## slotcarman12078

Truly amazing is an understatement!!!! I'm going to have a heck of a time getting my jaw back where it belongs!!! What a work of art!!!! You have an eye for detail!!! And the really tricky stuff right on the money too...such as the buildings being level while the sidewalks are following the road grade. I'm going to have a difficult time deciding which of these pictures will grace my computer screen!!! I am anxiously awaiting the build portion. I'd love to see the hows, whats and wheres!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Ogre

Thanks for posting. Very well done and would like to see some before shots.


----------



## AfxToo

Beautifully done and thanks for sharing.


----------



## Robert Hargrave

First time in here, and I am just amazed by all the great looking layouts you all have, many with detailing to the max, and lots of ideas to steal, I mean borrow from.


----------



## Rolls

WOW! That's really a labor of love. Super detail everywhere. Thanks for posting it!

Beautiful work!


----------



## tomhocars

Marty said:


> That is just freakin' AWESOME!!
> 
> Thanks for sharing all your work!
> 
> Marty


Bob Beers and I went over to see this Masterpiece after the show Sunday.It is uincredible.Every inch is detailed to such incredible length's.I have never seen such thought go into a layout.This is not a race track,but model motoring at it's best.Tom Stumpf


----------



## yankee_3b

Obviously a labor of love and definitely a work of art! Fantastic, Bob! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## mahorsc

*new TKO*

my new tko got here friday running laps before midnight now just breakin her in will finish lap timer tonight


----------



## smokinHOs

*Tko...*

Super nice TKO track.. I just got my piece from Todd at TKO to take a look at it. I have never seen one in person. 

Really nice finish and smmmoootttthhhh... I am looking at a TKO in the near future as well..!

Enjoy-

Marc and Marcus


----------



## slotnewbie69

ok,here's a track i posted in the track building thread before,but here;s the fern st. raceway once again.1/32,but a great track nonetheless...just clic on the pic for the vid...enjoy!


----------



## slotnewbie69

*More video fun,the 4x12 tyco outdoor experiment continues...*

so heres what i went with for our canada day build,just clic on pics for videos


----------



## resinmonger

That's a cool layout SN! It reminds me of a 1:1 race course. :thumbsup:


----------



## slotnewbie69

thanks russ!i really like the flow,and they are all 12" turns so the flow is better than a 9".i have a friend tracking me down some more tyco track so i can do this layout 4 lane.here's some more vid from that great day with my son and friends goofing off with my 1/32 stuff...just clic the pics for video!waaaaay tooo much fun seeing these little guys at it!not a single broken car either,but i did find a couple in the grass,lol!my son is the little'un!




sorry about that last one,its tough to marshall and film at the same time,especially with a 4 year old driving,lol!


----------



## FLASH

*Flash Pointe Raceway*

Here is my 4 x 18 ft. 4 lane Tomy layout. There is 95' of track with elevation changes and natural banking in some areas. I used pink insulation sheets for the hills and filled in with wood putty and spackle and sanded and painted green. Any area that is elevated has a complete subplatform underneath it. You could stand on it if you wanted, and I wasn't looking . Even though it looks like a snake pit, it is extremely fast with super stock times in the mid 4 second range.


----------



## resinmonger

Thanks for posting pics of your track, Flash! Looks like it would take awhile to learn the rythm of that layout. :thumbsup:

At 4 sec a lap, do drivers get whiplash? THat's a lot of track to ceover in 4 sec!!! Don't reckon my old geezer neck would take many laps at that pace... :freak:


----------



## FLASH

It's really not a difficult flow. The layout except for the main straight is divided up between table halves. You spend the first half looking at the right side then the second half looking at the left. My style on any track is I move my head as little as possible anyway. I try to follow more with just my eyes and peripheral vision. When I designed it, I truly thought it would be tougher then it turned out.


----------



## WooffWooff

*Just so this thread don't die....*

I thought I'd better post something.............wooff


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Woof Woof!!! Lots of cool siteseeing stops on that track, (second picture with a cool blimp shot). Third picture looks like you have upgraded with a new track??? :thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## joegri

nice woof i like the line up in the last pic ! roll,em out boyz !!!


----------



## skeeter

*Routed Track*

This is my 1st routed track I built from MDF its 7ft.x 19ft with 18 degree banking. All straight slots and track supports were CNC cut using a ShopBot this ensured me my 18* on all supports which allow for a super smooth surface. The corners were cut using a hand held router and a custom made lexan jig that allowed me to start using a staightaway slot then proceed around the corner until the next straight slot was meet. Its painted with epoxy floor paint which I bought from Lowes in a nice grey color. The electrical pick-up was made using 7/32 Copper Tape (used in stained glass and window shops)that was applied 1/32nd away from the slot. Next came the guardrails... I used 1/8 PVC cut down to 8" tall by 96" long these were linked together to form the rails around the complete track.(Sign Shops carry these PVC sheets normaly in 4'x8'panels) Drivers stations were next, we bought them from Professor Motor and also use PM and Parma controllers. All the graphics or (Billboards) I designed at work thats one of the cool things about being a graphic designer! Hope this helps someone with their project. Anymore ?s or wanting more pics just email me.


----------



## WooffWooff

*Couple more "aeriel" pics....*

I'm gonna make some new pics soon. I believe there are some angles of interest yet captured.


----------



## tjd241

Just plain good stuff Wooffy. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Boosted-Z71

Here are some pics of our tracks, the road course is 74 running feet 4 lane of Tomy track, all soldered & mounted, the oval below is a routed 4 x 8 & then there is a 1/32 Eldon track in the middle of the oval for the smaller racers.

Last pic is the road race course with the street lights on, we race a lot under the lights & lighted cars.

Sorry for the pic quality, I am not a photographer.

Thanks for the help from all of you, I lurked here for a long time. 

Many great ideas on this forum for layouts & slot car racing 

Boosted


----------



## Marty

Boosted-Z71 said:


> Here are some pics of our tracks, the road course is 74 running feet 4 lane of Tomy track, all soldered & mounted, the oval below is a routed 4 x 8 & then there is a 1/32 Eldon track in the middle of the oval for the smaller racers.
> 
> Last pic is the road race course with the street lights on, we race a lot under the lights & lighted cars.
> 
> Sorry for the pic quality, I am not a photographer.
> 
> Thanks for the help from all of you, I lurked here for a long time.
> 
> Many great ideas on this forum for layouts & slot car racing
> 
> Boosted


KOOL stuph! Thanks for sharing!

Marty


----------



## tjd241

That's an awesome set-up there Boost... Great job. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078

Nice!!! I like the lower table option!!! Great thinking!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Rolls

Beautiful tracks, Boosted. Thanks for posting the pics. Great work. Your "under the lights" shot is wonderful. Must be a ton of fun to race on those tracks.


----------



## Boosted-Z71

Thanks, this is my first attempt at a scenery layout like this & I learn as I go & from others setups that I see on the internet.

Yea Rolls, the lighted racing is a blast.

Boosted


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Boost,

Great tracks!!! Love the night shot. :thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Great looking track BZ71!!! Lots of detail work there!!! I'm sure it's a blast at nightime!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: RM
P.S. "If one light goes out..."


----------



## bobhch

*Your tracks inspire me...*

Man these are some great layouts you guys have!!

Need stop back here and look around more often. 

I spend alot of time making custom slot cars but, Nuther Dave and Slotcarman keep me working on Las Zillas Speedway with little pushes...I need little pushes. 

Yankee made me an ho Hoover Dam for my layout that just is incredible...Thanks Dude! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Have been working on my layout more and more lately. Keep posting pictures up please. :thumbsup:

Still remember racing on my Cousins landscaped slot car layout in St. Louis as a kid. When my layout gets finished it is going in here. 

Tjetjim also sent me some rock molds (will send them back but, not done yet) and a bunch of landscape stuff...ALOT!! Thanks Dude!

Bob...living on a Dream...zilla


----------



## pshoe64

bobhch said:


> . When my layout gets finished it is going in here.


ZIlla, do they ever really get finished? That's the fun part, what can I do next?
My youngest daughter wants me to add my Vertibird helicopter to the layout to fly out injured drivers. Still haven't figured that one out yet.

-Paul


----------



## Boosted-Z71

Thought about that same type of addition, only I want to add a video camera to it and a couple of other places around the track & stream some live video to a couple of say 5-6" monitors on the track. Kinda like the big screens at the real tracks. We shot some on-car video with a small camera my brother-in-law had and it is really cool of course we had to slow down to about 1/2 speed on the car but it is amazing how much detail the camera caught in the video. For the Heli we were thinking of a guide wire across the center of the track lengthwise & then motorize it to fly back and forth. 

Boosted


----------



## RacerXtreme

*207 foot 4 lane Carrera*


----------



## RacerXtreme

*2 oh 7*


----------



## computer guy

RacerXtreme said:


>


How is this part of the track supported?
I have similar ideas (Still in the track Planning Stage) and I have similar buildings. I like the suspension idea, if that is really what it is?
Thank you,
Richard


----------



## pat4gis

*4 Lane TOMY Track*

This the track I built a while back, but is not getting used much these days. I never really got the joints right, and for some reason one of the power tap tracks seems to corrode quickly (probably due to "polishing" the rails improperly. I had a good timing system with Laptime 2000 on a Windows 98 box using Joystick port, but that PC died and now using an XP tablet with USB adapter, and it does seem to miss laps as described in another forum on this site.


----------



## Rolls

It's a nice layout and cool display. You've got me wondering, though, with the difficulty you describe getting the joints to settle down. The track as laid out on the table seems different than the computer plan. Were there some changes? 

It might just be that the joints are being difficult, but there also might be some stress on the layout. Like on the top two straights on the diagram... there seems to be some overlap, but on the table, they appear side by side. And the clearance between the biggest radius curve and it's neighboring straight in the foreground of the photo seems much tighter on the table than in the computer plan. Hard to say without being there, but it might be worth looking at.

Tomy track can certainly absorb some slop, but sometimes it can set up joint problems that are hard to nail down and seem to move around the track.

The power tap corrosion could be from an acid core solder, but sometimes a piece of rail is just difficult, too. 

It looks like a real fun track and it's clear you've done some nice work on it. I hope you get some more enjoyment out of it.


----------



## rbrunne1

Nice layout Pat :thumbsup:

Bob B.
Clifton Park, NY


----------



## pat4gis

The computer generated plan does not come out with the end meeting the beginning, so I make that part end up under the overpass. I imagine there is a bit of bending to account for an imperfect plan. I ran some laps the other night, keep the "stick" handy for deslots, and cars stopping.


----------



## tjd241

*uumm...*

No new tracks added to the Gallery since July????... This is a sad state of affairs. I know some guys are supposedly _"working"_ on new ones though.


----------



## BewstdGT

Been a while since I poked around in here. Glad to see someone had the brilliant idea to sticky a thread with pictures! Mine is about to be converted to a 4-lane but here is how it looked before I tore it apart.

5x10 table, all tyco track.





























I'll edit this post later this winter when the 4-lane setup is done.


----------



## tjd241

*Thanks GT...*

Looking forward to your Grand Reopening. :thumbsup::thumbsup:... and a couple others.


----------



## ajd350

I built Jungle Park Raceway several years ago but didn't finish it up until this year. Why? No one to race with. In the spring I got hooked up with a great local group of racers and that was all I needed to make me get the track in racing order, add aTrackMate system, proper power suppy and add brake wiring. When we raced magnet cars years ago, a lot of scenery and grandstand sufffered the wrath of our racing. We now race T-Jets and Magna Tractions, but I don't plan to add scenery. It's all lock and joiner except the AFX front straight. It's about 65fet per lap. Jungle Park was a now-defunct full-scale oval track in central Indiana in the 30's and 40's.


----------



## slotcarman12078

I can understand limiting the scenery with the NeRfMeIsTeR at the controller! :lol: Inside voice Darrell!!! Inside voice!! :tongue:

Nice axes, by the way, Al!! :thumbsup:


----------



## ajd350

He does his part, and you know how it can be when you are trying to marshall quickly. We are considering a volume pot for Darrell.....LOL


----------



## parocket1

*Awareness Speedway*

:wave::wave:Awareness Speedway

Awareness Speedway is located in Mechanicsburg, Pa and is a new Chris Dadds track. The reason we are calling it "Awareness Speedway" is because we are "raising awareness" of working with these "very special" Special Needs people. The track is an 8-lane 11’w 15 deg banking x 22’L x 9’W 10 deg banking track. The track has a 75 amp Iota power supply and 2- 26 amp adj pyramid power supplies each powering 4 lanes. We also have two 6.6 farad caps with Lapmaster timing software and hardware system. The track has magnatech braid and is painted a dirt color to resemble a dirt track. We have pit space for 15+ people. We are a private track that will be used by family & friends and have at least two open to the public races a year to help support the track. The other mission will be to work with parents and their mentally challenged youths beginning January 2012. We will have them come to the track one at a time to play in a private setting. The goal is to be able to eventually have them be able to race with each other. Then onto a combination field when they are ready to race with new people. We are going to be working with the NHS Carlisle Autism School. We plan on having 2 or 3 races for dirt cars in 2012 to support the track. 
*For info send me a PM.[/*COLOR]

:wave::wave:


----------



## alpink

pretty cool oval man


----------



## radtad

that is awesome I would like to see more of your 207 foot Carrera track


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Way cool lookin dirt track!!! :thumbsup:
24th scale? Any pics of the cars?


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

I've had some requests for some track pics, so here ya go... I took these a while back, but not much has changed...Track is about 18' x 5 1/2', routed out of MDF banked on both ends. She has a cool transition from being banked to flat on the backstretch, which makes for some cool sliding action. Both tracks can be run on or you can swap out a track section, for one single track operation. I had a wild brain storm idea when I was building it...




























There's a couple of scratch built buildings, pit road area, garage under the track, etc. I didn't get too detailed with landscaping because of the race damage factor!!! Not sure you ever get through anyways...



























continued...


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Here's a construction pic, you can see I had to use a pipe clamp to pull the track together... I also rounded the ends of the track/table for a custom built look. Thanks for looking...RM


----------



## TK Solver

Looks great! I see a monitor at the end. What do you use for timing/scoring? Can you time/score both tracks with the same system and how do you handle that? What are typical lap times for various types of chassis? Does one lane consistently have lower/higher lap times for a given type of car?


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Thanks for postin that Randy!!! 
I always wanna show your track off, now it's altogether in one spot.

TK, that's one of the smoothest tracks you will ever run on.
Well worth the trip to TN if you ever get the chance.


----------



## TK Solver

It looks smooth. I would have added some more flattering comments but the druel keeps screwing up my keyboard!


----------



## tjd241

*Oh yeah, Randy's track...*

... that old thing??.. still runnin on that are ya???... 

... Seriously?... I'd *burn* mine if I had Randy's... dat's how friggin nice it is. RM you can post-up track pics anytime... I always enjoy the dream time!!


----------



## Ovalhead

Job well done.

Cliff


----------



## basement racer

Hey Randy that is just some fine craftsmanship right there.I would love to turn a few laps on that myself.I'm just right up the road in Paducah.I'll be checking the mail for my formal invite:lol:
BR


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

basement racer said:


> Hey Randy that is just some fine craftsmanship right there.I would love to turn a few laps on that myself.I'm just right up the road in Paducah.I'll be checking the mail for my formal invite:lol:
> BR


COME ON DOWN!!! Funny, I thought the same, your not that far away, might take a road trip...RM


----------



## slotcarman12078

Hey Randy, I'm curious about the section to make it all one track. I think I saw a picture of it at one time, but can't remember where it goes, and how you got the inside to cross the outside. You have a shot of it?


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

If you look close where the tech garage, first aid station, and winner's podium, theis whole section lifts out for both tracks...










Then you replace it with this section...I wanted something different, just don't think I'd do it again...About all I ever run is the outside...just turn left!!! RM


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

WOW!!! Nice engineering there RM!!!!

You couldn't buy such a gorgous track!!!!!!!!


----------



## slotcarman12078

That explains it perfectly!! Doh! Never thought of U turns!! :lol: That is some fancy engineering for sure!! :thumbsup:


----------



## JazzyJerome

I see a lot of great layouts and hard work. I can't wait to start on my own. I am going to build a two lane track with my tain set for now since I live in a studio with limited space.


----------



## tomhocars

He builds great custom car,He builds great looking race cars.He does great landscaping on his great tracks.He is the man.His is RM a/k/a Hilltop a/k/a The Amazing Rando.


----------



## BewstdGT

I posted some pics in a new thread but I figured I'd throw up the new layout pics in here as well.


----------



## JazzyJerome

BewstdGT said:


> I posted some pics in a new thread but I figured I'd throw up the new layout pics in here as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great job!


----------



## Marty

Very nicely done!!

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Good looking track B...GT, looks fast, easy to drive, like them straights for passing, cool elevation changes to make it more realistic, plus just enough landscaping to keep the track marshalls from complaining!!!...RM


----------



## Gary#8

Here's our 4x8 TOMY track.


----------



## alpink

gary, real cool. I don't think one could fit much more track in that space. like the "dirt' track in the center and the "skid pad" too.


----------



## basement racer

:thumbsup: SUPER DEE DOO !!!
Looks like a fun track to run on Gary.
B.Racer


----------



## Tycoarm

Sunset Ridge Speedway, four lanes routed on 1/2 inch MDF.
I started on it in Oct 2011 with routing help from my son. The rest done by myself.


----------



## Black Oxxpurple

That is a nice looking layout you have going there. Do those two house guests stay year around>?


----------



## JazzyJerome

That's a nice layout.


----------



## Super Coupe

That is a great looking layout. Thanks for sharing the pix.:thumbsup:
>Tom<


----------



## ic-racer

Track is glued down and glued together and sanded smooth. All rails are soldered together. There are 3 power tap on each lane and the wiring under the track surface is 12Ga wire.


----------



## ic-racer




----------



## ic-racer




----------



## ic-racer




----------



## ic-racer




----------



## tjd241

*Wow ! !*

That's a nice long smoothie IC... and looks like you really took your time to get it right. You did a great job on it. How do you like it so far?


----------



## Marty

Excellent workmanship!

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## ic-racer

We like the track very much. It was finished around 2005 and since then I have 2 more kids that have grown up with it. I'd guess we have about 100 cars now. I started doing ceramic and restricted open cars for myself with 18v on the track. When the kids came along I cut it to 12v to save wear and tear on the cars with molded plastic bodies. 

In 2005 I built a car specifically to set the lap record of just less than 2 seconds. It was a restricted-open style Wizzard Storm. The car lasted about 50 laps. 25 laps to set it up and 25 to set the record. That was on 18v. The car was setup within general RO guidelines but was very low and had soft tires. So it generated so much heat that it burned the com. I suspect as the kids get older we may get back into the lexan bodied cars.

In terms of the out-of-the-box cars we run, the new Mega-Gs seem to be the fastest. The GT4O bodied cars with that older Tomy AFX Super Racing Turbo (SRT) chassis are also very fast

We go to the slot car swap meet every year and the kids all can get 1 or 2 new cars if they come with me. Its too bad that sometimes they are the only kids there. I think the vendors realize the lack of young people getting involved with HO and frequently give discounts and free stuff to the kids.

The pictures are from 2005 and since then we have changed the controller stations from alligator clips to the Hubbell Twist-Lock style connectors to make lane changes easier for the kids.

I also added a master-off switch by the overpass so on one gets their hands hurt by another car. 

I don't use a track relay. That works well with our software because if you jump the start, our first lap does not count.


----------



## ruralradio

Here's mine, on a ping-pong table top, around a 38' lap length, all the room I have. '70's vintage slide-lock A/FX track (most was free), Track-Mate timing.


----------



## Marty

Looks good!!

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## Tycoarm

Nice job on the track to both of ya'z.:thumbsup:


----------



## rob888

*HO Track Build*

Here are some photos of my recently completed HO scale track. I tried to use the same accessories (buildings, pits, grandstands,etc.) that were available when I was a kid some 50 years ago. I built this for the grandsons to use when they visit but must admit it was a fun endeavor putting it together. Table is 14' x 4' and I did use all Tomy track instead of the original Aurora because of availability and price. We race T-Jets and the older AFX cars but the boys still need to learn to lift in the corners. I spend most of my time re-slotting their cars. But we have fun and that's what it is all about.


----------



## Marty

WOW!! That is VERY KOOL!!

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## Gear Head

rob888 said:


> Here are some photos of my recently completed HO scale track. I tried to use the same accessories (buildings, pits, grandstands,etc.) that were available when I was a kid some 50 years ago. I built this for the grandsons to use when they visit but must admit it was a fun endeavor putting it together. Table is 14' x 4' and I did use all Tomy track instead of the original Aurora because of availability and price. We race T-Jets and the older AFX cars but the boys still need to learn to lift in the corners. I spend most of my time re-slotting their cars. But we have fun and that's what it is all about.


Please tell me you live in my neighborhood, please, please. That is an awesome track! ....and that pit lane garage area is to die for!!! Nice work.


----------



## beast1624

VERY nice. Love the pits and the grandstands. Did you paint the guardrails gray or are those the gray ones from the Tomy sets?

I can relate on the Grand Son thing. I have 4 from 16 down to 3. Funny thing is the younger ones kick the older one's butt! He's the one that needs to learn to lift.


----------



## rob888

Thanks for all the positive comments on the track. The guard rails are the gray ones from Tomy. Because I used corkbed on both sides off all the track I cut off the clips that normally attach the guardrails to the track and and inserted the remaining posts into white plastic tubing that I had cemented into holes drilled along the outside edges of the corkbed.


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Great looking track Rob888 :thumbsup:


----------



## AfxToo

rob888, I really like your track, layout, and the entire setup you have there with the vintage posters and advertising. Very well done and looks like a labor of love.


----------



## Tycoarm

rob888, great looking track. The overall theme you have going is very well done.:thumbsup:


----------



## tjd241

*Ditto on the fine job r88...*

... even down to the diecast you chose to populate the race course. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## ic-racer

RuralRadio, how did you mount the plexiglass? What are the white things holding it up? I can't figure out what kind of supports I need that are strong enough to hold the bent plexiglass. Or did you heat and bend the plexiglass so it is already pre-curved?


----------



## JazzyJerome

Great layouts guys, keep up the hard work.


----------



## Grandcheapskate

I think I have finally gotten a layout I like. After a couple of years tweaking here and there, this looks like a winner. Once I get some borders on it, it should be a fun drive; the inner lanes are fine, but without borders, the outer lanes are tough.

The table is only 7.5' x 5' as that's all the room I can get at the moment. It's all Mattel track (with my curves mixed in) resting on some leftover carpet which really dampens the sound. There are only two power tap locations (front and back straightaways) which seem to give me good power all the way around.

You'll note that some of the tracks seem to have lost their dark black color. All this track was/is new so I believe it's just a matter of different runs producing different quality track. I'd like to get it to all be a nice consistant black, but I don't know if painting is an option - seems everyone who tries it swears never to do it again. Maybe use a paint pen? 

Thanks...Joe


----------



## tjd241

*Nice Joe...*

I like the various shades... Reminds me of some arial shots I've seen of roadways and raceways where sections were re-done at some point. I'd shy away from the paint pen... That's going to *look* like it was done with a paint pen. If it drives well as it sits... I'd leave it au-natural. :thumbsup:


----------



## ruralradio

I used Sherwin-Williams semi-gloss on mine, but I only painted the epoxy used to smooth out the joints. I do _lightly_ treat the track with WD-40 every now and then, the first application seemed to even the color out, but, that's not a big concern with me, anyway. I did use Elmer's paint pens to stripe the lanes. BTW, it's posted on page 18 of this thread.


----------



## alpink

cheapskate, looks like you got all you could out of the space you had available. and it appears to be a drivers course. pretty cool.


----------



## slotcarman12078

It looks good to me Joe. It's hard working with so little table. I know, because we're in the same boat size-wise. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## ruralradio

ic-racer said:


> RuralRadio, how did you mount the plexiglass? What are the white things holding it up? I can't figure out what kind of supports I need that are strong enough to hold the bent plexiglass. Or did you heat and bend the plexiglass so it is already pre-curved?


Hey ic-racer, sorry I missed your post! Hope my specs are right, it's all stuff I had laying around the shop. Those are painted 1/4" wood dowels supporting the plexi, drilled and glued into the table, the plexi is thin, like 
1/16" or 3/32", bends easily. It's secured to the dowels by drilling a hole on each side of the dowel and wrapping a 3/8" or 1/4" nylon wire/cable tie around the dowel. I've whacked 'em hard with hard body SG+'s and M-Tech's, and lexan bodied full magnet cars, no problems so far.


----------



## Grandcheapskate

Thanks for the compliments guys.

The way to get the most track onto a small table, without going multi-level, is via the use of 6" curves, especially when making a four lane track. Usually a 6" curve is annoying at best, and often just detracts from a fun, smooth running layout. However, once in a while you get lucky and find a place for them where they smoothly integrate into a layout. I think I may have found such a combination as the 6" curves seem to fit in very well here.

So far, I am really liking the way this drives. Once I get borders in place, all four lanes should be very drivable.

Thanks...Joe


----------



## sidejobjon

*MINI MOTOR Raceway*

Max in NJ


----------



## bdsharp

Just adding to the archives.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

That's some cool pics right there, especially the B&W... RM


----------



## parocket1

*Happy Holidays*

Wishing everyone a Very Merry Christmas from Awareness Speedway Slot Car Club. Looking forward to an awesome 2013.


----------



## moljourn

Phenominal landscaping! I have some work to do!!!


----------



## moljourn

HolyOhMyWhatThe?! RacerXtreme that thing is AWESOME! Cool idea and great execution!


----------



## moljourn

That is the coolest idea I have yet seen Hilltop!


----------



## moljourn

*plethora of Posts*

Sorry about the mass of posts. I thought the replies were going to each specific post as a sub post so to speak.

Do you guys ever paint track to make it look more like real road than slot track?

Here is what I have been working on for my boys since Christmas:

http://s1155.beta.photobucket.com/user/moljourn/library/Campbell Competition Speedway

Awesome work guys! This thread is killer!


----------



## Shadowracer

moljourn said:


> Do you guys ever paint track to make it look more like real road than slot track?


Yes. But from experience I say this: Be sure you really want to go down that road. Black track is perfectly fine. 

If you do paint, its a process that requires time and a lot of patience to get right.


----------



## SDMedanic

My TKO track. Its my third track since 1975.


----------



## moljourn

Very smooth! I would love to see this landscaped!


----------



## JazzyJerome

Nice!


----------



## TheRockinator

*1/32 Scalextric Digital "The Kitchen Floor"*










Just got her running today. Tight track to try to marshal but it fits the way we race.

Later, The Wish I had more room so I didn't have to "Stack" the track to get the elements I wanted Rockinator


----------



## FOSTBITTEN

That is really a nice setup you have there. I like it a lot. Is digital something that you have to "marshall" more than other types of racing?


----------



## TheRockinator

Thanks! So far I like it a lot.

Wellll, with 6 cars on 2 lanes there is a LOT of contact. But we race with track calls for every crash and de slot. Yah, I know, it's hard to get into a rhythm with all the stopping and starting. But I was surprised at how fast I got used to it. Even coming from an HO (Fray - HOPAC) background as I do. This is why this layout works. Normally I would avoid curves under an overpass as they are just too hard to quickly get to the cars when they come out, but with track calls, there's no rush. Another advantage of digital is that it doesn't matter which lane a car is put back into, as long as it's pointed the right direction. 

An issue with this track IS sight lines. I raised the Big elevated curve 2 inches higher than I had planned just so drivers on the "back" side of the track could see the first turn. Even at that they have to bend down a bit when their cars go through there. But then, everybody has to drive from all 6 driver's stations so it evens out.

Later The will post at least one more pic when the side boarders, skirt, and Big Screen Lap Counter are all functioning. (The lap counter works now) Rockinator


----------



## FOSTBITTEN

You know I think the more you have to move around it makes hou feel more "connected" to the car. So it maybe a good thing to look around a bit to follow your car.


----------



## TheRockinator

I know what you mean about being "connected" to the car. At the Fray I would usually start the day out with a good "feel" for my car. The squeezing and letting off of the controller trigger was in sync with what I saw the car doing. But sometime later in the day I would lose that connection. I would watch the car go around with no feel for it at all and was, frequently, surprised when it went off. But that was more from fatigue than anything else. I sure admired the guys who could race all day and into the evening with great concentration and skill.

Later The all of our races are over in a matter of a coupe of hours so stamina is not an issue Rockinator


----------



## JazzyJerome

Nice layout.:thumbsup:


----------



## TheRockinator

The final result.


----------



## Bill Hall

Wow thats really sharp Rock!

...but I could never race there! All those checkers are whacking out my astigmatism. The whole dealio is wiggling and moving around. LMAO


----------



## alpink

I'm not sure if I can read the score board!
ya got anything larger?
just kidding.
nice man cave!


----------



## TheRockinator

Bill & Al. 1st, Thanks! Bill, just do what I am always accused of doing. Drive with your eyes closed.  Al, The BIG screen is in my family room! I wanted something I could see from anywhere on the track. It quit working as a TV. The picture divides itself into different "hued" zones. But it's fine for a lap counter.


Later The Driving skilles and vision impaired ain't getting old he** Rockinator


----------



## beast1624

Rockinator
Love the track! Looks like the same skirting my wife found for my track.


----------



## TheRockinator

Party Store. Plastic Table cloth. 100' - $8.99 

Later The now I'm giving away my secrets Rockinator


----------



## Franko

Thanks to this forum for inspiration and guidance over the years! Check out the pix in my gallery.


----------



## oldstromguy

I'll come back and post pix of my tracks, once I have the required 5 posts.


----------



## RiderZ

*!!!*

It's been awhile since I posted some track pics.Just got done cleaning the rails and a good track surface wipe down.Finished running some hot laps with some AFX MagnaTractions.Damn cold in Illinois tonight so down to the cave for some fun.Enjoy!!!


----------



## RiderZ

*!!!*

Can't seem to post more than one pic per post on my iPad!


----------



## RiderZ

*!!!*

One more!


----------



## JazzyJerome

Nice layout.:thumbsup:


----------



## vickers83

Looks like a fun layout RZ! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## sidecar53

For anyone who's interested, here's a link to my Photobucket for pics of Rose City Motorplex.
http://s173.photobucket.com/user/sidecar53/library/Rose City Motorplex?sort=3&page=1


----------



## Super Coupe

Great looking track and slot cave. :thumbsup:
>Tom<


----------



## sidejobjon

*Slot car inc.*

I got the drag strip running, made a couple passes.


----------



## sidejobjon

I went with 20 ft 7 1/2 inches, Only a little over 3 ft shut down.
Heres track record "by Slot Dragon", LOL come on down.


----------



## alpink

John, looks real good, I need to get with Hank and find a free Saturday and spend the day road course and drag racing. nice cave


----------



## slotcarman12078

Nice set up!!! What do ya play through the Marshalls???


----------



## sidejobjon

Duh everybody knows Marshells put cars back on track.LOL
Had to go there, No my oldest Daughter Jams

When ever good for you guy al
Thanks SJJ


----------



## joegri

jeez sjj that is a really nice place to hangout. i like the elevated dragstrip i thought of something like yours but i just dont have the room,besides a road course is enough for now. if i ever take a roadtrip this is a stop i,d like to make. nice joint thanx for posting the pics. i,ll bring my guitar n try those marshalls too..lol. good eye scman i had to go back n look:thumbsup:


----------



## sidejobjon

JOE, AL, HANK , ALL
Thanks Joe, Three day weekend come on down.
Only had 24 ft wall to wall used it all, but wanted 20 ft 7 1/2 Like The real tracks Hank & Als in SKIP-PACK PA
Can`t wait till Joe Skylark & Mike & Tom & Dave, Mac see it. Lets use it so the rails stay clean. Joe will be feeling better for sure I hope.
SJJ


----------



## alpink

John, not this weekend, Hank has a race and I am doing drag track exhibition at Merchants Square show in Allentown,
soon I hope


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

That's an entertainment room!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Johnny it looks awesome!!!!

I knew the SCI tracks were great. 

This was one of the last from SCI's leftover stock after going out of business. I hooked up with this guy on Nitroslots about 3 years ago. Mine is still in the box like my wizard strip!!!!

Gonna do some tuning. Gonna try anyways


----------



## RiderZ

*Downsized*

Changed my road course over to a simple oval.My track wasn't getting the use I would like.My group of six guys have only raced twice this winter.Hard to get everyone together.Figured I would downsize the layout with an oval.I used 12"&15" corners to make it a little faster.I ended up with a ton of track sections left over from the redo.Probably just pawn that off on eBay as a lump some.Ran a 1.523 lap time in the yellow lane @ 14V with a Mega-G.Should be a riot with four cars screaming around it


----------



## RiderZ

*Racers*

Here's my fleet of F1/Indy cars on my new oval.They consist go G3's-SG+'s & Mega G's.


----------



## RiderZ

*Racers*

A few Tyco F1's!


----------



## RiderZ

*Racers*

One more!


----------



## beast1624

VERY nice. I love all your track side buildings and the pedestrian bridge over the light bar is fantastic!


----------



## markkaz

I'm jealous of you guys that have a basement!


----------



## slotcarman12078

The only thing worse than not having a basement, is having one that is useless! It's cold enough down there for pipes to freeze most of the winter, damp and yucky during the warm months. If I stand up straight my head has to be between the joists of the floor above, and there's ducts hanging below them, not to mention the sewer pipe running through the middle of it back to front. I'm constantly clobbering my head on something when I go down there, and did I mention the spiders? Lots 'o spiders...


----------



## RiderZ

My basement has 8' ceilings and plenty warm in the winter.I think I will go down there now and turn some hot laps!!!


----------



## beast1624

No basements here in Texas, so instead we build a 2-story Cave in the back yard (my story and her story. She has the upstairs for storing her shite and I have the downstairs for slots/guns/beer/liqueur)!


----------



## sethndaddy

nice layout and hobbyroom Beast, I like the ceiling mounted dust removers for the track too.


----------



## Illinislotfan

Unfortunately, I have a basement like SCM. But, I do have an attached, somewhat heated garage. Nothing fancy. A 4' X 8' with a 2' X 5' piece taken out. TM needed it for something, don't remember what. I got the remainder to set up a track. Aurora lock and joiner, I primarily run Aurora tjets, so it works for me.


----------



## slotcarman12078

I love that over and under section in the middle! Great way to kind of even out the curves. I even even the garage Ilinislotfan. 3 15" straights, 1 terminal track, and 4 9" curves is all I have room for on the floor here. Set it up, turn a few laps, and break it down. 

It's kinda my own fault. I had the big table ("L" shaped 11 X 4 and 10 X 5), but then the kids got a wii and needed room to move around. That left me about 1/3 of my old table (7X5) and since I could never find a satisfactory layout and get some scenery on it, the TM determined that it was no longer necessary.


----------



## Franko

Whoah, nice room beast


----------



## David D Stevens

Here is a clip of my latest routed "Track" ?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LNd4dRRXMQI&list=UURZdmOWCXvSDrEDAuF7pBPw


----------



## Black Oxxpurple

At least they polish the rails as they go!


----------



## alpink

crazy man


----------



## slotcarman12078

Suddenly, my test oval seems HUGE!!! :lol: Nice thinking inside the box this time!! :jest:


----------



## Shadowracer

David D Stevens said:


> Here is a clip of my latest routed "Track" ?
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LNd4dRRXMQI&list=UURZdmOWCXvSDrEDAuF7pBPw


That might be some kind of record.


----------



## Rich Dumas

Here is East Haven Raceway, it is a 4X16 foot MaxTrax with Trackmate timing powered by a pair of 20 amp Mastech supplies.










I have an extra section to convert the track to an oval with lights for nightime racing. Blue LEDs on the ceiling give a moonlight effect.


----------



## Marty

Very nice!

Marty


----------



## slotcarman12078

So cool!!! Love the fact you can switch from road course to oval, and naturally, the lighting!  

P.S. Is the bar at the entrance to Lighthouse Park still there? That's my old stomping grounds!!


----------



## Rich Dumas

I will check on that bar the next time I am down that way. In their infinite wisdom New Haven has made street parking in the area permit only. You have to either pay to park or park a mile away. I take a walk every day, I might make that my destination soon.


----------



## kriket

*My new bigger track*

Built a bigger table and extended track 5' x 9' table about 40 feet of track. not finished yet, have to finish attaching the wall around the table , wiring and attaching track down to table with screws and road shoulders.


----------



## BewstdGT

Looks pretty cool. I really like the layout, good mix of speed and twistys. Have fun with that!


----------



## JamesRoberts

Here is what I got set up. Nothing fancy, but is fun as hell. It is 82' in length. I clear the track in just under 7 seconds with Tyco 440's. Haven't flown off the track yet. Currently working on a 130 footer! What is cool about this one, is each lane is highlighted in UV paint, so when the lights go out, and the blacklight turns on, each lane glows color. You don't see the paint with the lights on!


----------



## JamesRoberts

This is my next design I am wanting to build.


----------



## JazzyJerome

JamesRoberts said:


> Here is what I got set up. Nothing fancy, but is fun as hell. It is 82' in length. I clear the track in just under 7 seconds with Tyco 440's. Haven't flown off the track yet. Currently working on a 130 footer! What is cool about this one, is each lane is highlighted in UV paint, so when the lights go out, and the blacklight turns on, each lane glows color. You don't see the paint with the lights on!


Cool :dude:


----------



## JazzyJerome

kriket said:


> Built a bigger table and extended track 5' x 9' table about 40 feet of track. not finished yet, have to finish attaching the wall around the table , wiring and attaching track down to table with screws and road shoulders.


Looking good!


----------



## Redwater slot

JamesRoberts said:


> This is my next design I am wanting to build.


Any progress?how will you power this project?:thumbsup:


----------



## GT40

Redwater
I'd need a road map to get around that track, lots of track, lots of joints, dis I say lots of track.
gt40


----------



## gprice003

Love your track design. I wish I had that much room to build my track.


----------



## MgoBlue

This is my home layout. It's a 4x12 Max Trax track with a Trackmate timing system and a variable 28 volt 10 amp power supply.


----------



## alpink

pretty cool
like the pits!


----------



## Black Oxxpurple

Nice looking track!


----------



## gonegonzo

1976Cordoba said:


> My oval:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AFX track, 8' folding table, 9" & 12" turns.


This track of Cordoba's has always been one of my favorites .


----------



## Tuxedo

Nice track. Mine is going to look like this. It's going to start out as a two lane and then I'll build the next two lanes inside it when it's done. This way I can race on it while I work on it too. All Aurora lock and joiner with some of their trick pieces too.


----------



## Monte ss

*another view*

another view of my present tomy track


----------



## Monte ss




----------



## Road Rat

*6 Lane Routed track*

Here are a couple photos of my 6 lane HO scale track.
Each lane is 48 feet in length. Routed from MDF. 4 years old
and still works great !


----------



## Road Rat

*6 lanes*

these are easier to see than the thumbnails below.


----------



## Bubba 123

Road Rat said:


> Here are a couple photos of my 6 lane HO scale track.
> Each lane is 48 feet in length. Routed from MDF. 4 years old
> and still works great !


THAT,... Is One PROFFESSIONAL-Built-Looking Track!!! :thumbsup:

mine is an LL 4-laner with the outer 2-lane curves being "Banked"...
4' W X 15.5' L

thinking on making an "L&J" 4-laner, flat-curve, "Dirt-Track" in its "Infield" (??)

what's the best/easiest way to "Turn" black-asphalt track into looking like a decent "Dirt-Track" ?????

TY
Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## Shadowracer

Monte ss said:


>


That track looks like it'd be a hoot to race on. Well done!


----------



## GT40

Get work on the track, looks fun to drive.

gt40


----------



## PMount

*Missoula International Raceway*

Located in Missoula, only twenty miles from beautiful Montana, MIR is a fast four laner with computerized timing and no scenery. The table doubles as a game table and homeschool table whenever we aren't laying down rubber. 

Special thanks to my wife, who spent the holidays with family and friends in Korea, giving me the opportunity to embark upon this quest she never would have approved in a million years.


----------



## alpink

wow, I really like your layout.
including the squeeze tracks is cool.
you certainly got a lot of milage out of available space.
good pics
we like pics


----------



## PMount

Thanks Alpink. It's a pretty good set up so far. The scoring has been reliable, as well as the power, which is the most important stuff to me. I want the thing to work. If we still like the track in a few months we'll probably screw it down or otherwise permanently attach it. Also, if space becomes available, I'm considering another 4'x4' section to extend the front stretch and some of the infield. I built it so it's relatively easy to tear down for moving and expansion, as I'm sure we will be moving again someday.

One thing I like is that I used RCA connectors for the controllers, which makes for real positive connection, but you can still use alligator clips if someone comes over with their own controller.

The best part is the tops, though. We also play Battletech, X-Wing, Imperial Assault, Risk, Axis and Allies, etc. and having such a huge table available for games like that is awesome, as well as for the kids to study during homeschooling.


----------



## PMount

Also, the kids love those squeeze tracks. I think they're fun, but the boys have highly developed strategies for deslotting opponents on that section.


----------



## Dushkwoneshe

.
Really nice layout, PM...

Would the 4' x 4' extension make the table, *T-Shaped* or one of the
sides of the *L* longer?...

John
.


----------



## PMount

John,

Thanks.

It would make the timing side of the L longer. I think all those sections would benefit from extension, especially the front straight. I think it's exciting to make a dash to the line with the trigger all the way down rather than trying to manage the speed for a turn at the end of a six foot straight . . .


----------



## Dushkwoneshe

.
Cool... You're running clock-wise?...
.


----------



## PMount

No, CCW.


----------



## Dushkwoneshe

.
Ok... 4 extra feet will give a nice run to the flag... And, as you mentioned,
allow some room to play around with the keyhole area...
.


----------



## Bubba 123

Hilltop Raceway said:


> If you look close where the tech garage, first aid station, and winner's podium, theis whole section lifts out for both tracks...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then you replace it with this section...I wanted something different, just don't think I'd do it again...About all I ever run is the outside...just turn left!!! RM


OH MAN!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

(Can "I" come over to Play ???)((( I can bring my own cars, just name a Genre' (GT, F1, Nascar, Customs, "??" ))))))))) 

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## HOcar

*My Garage HO Track*

Hello all! I am new to slot cars and set up my first track. It's an AFX Muscle Car Shootout on top of 4x8 plywood in the garage. I have three boys, 7, 5, and 3 years old. They love it! Cars include, three Mega-G+ and a Wizzard Storm Extreme. I ordered a Thunderjet Ultra-G AMX that should be here soon. Looking forward to learning from all of you.


----------



## alpink

HOCar, welcome to Hobby talk.
thanx for the pix.
check out some of the threads for ideas and advice and feel free to ask specific questions.
there are many here with a lifetime of experience and most are willing to share and help you.


----------



## JazzyJerome

HOcar said:


> Hello all! I am new to slot cars and set up my first track. It's an AFX Muscle Car Shootout on top of 4x8 plywood in the garage. I have three boys, 7, 5, and 3 years old. They love it! Cars include, three Mega-G+ and a Wizard Storm Extreme. I ordered a Thunderjet Ultra-G AMX that should be here soon. Looking forward to learning from all of you.


Welcome aboard! :wave:


----------



## Milton Fox Racing

Welcome to the boards HOcar! Nice looking track!


----------



## tlbrace

*You won't see this every day*

This is my current layout, one of at least 7 venues on which the Interstate Home Slot Racers club races. It's the only plastic layout in our club, the rest being wood/routed tracks in MD, PA, WVA.

It's extremely rare three lane, true 1/24 scale Scalextric track. It was sold only for a couple of years back in the late 60's. Never imported into the US, it's very rare here. There might be 2 other folks in the US with as much of this track as I.

This layout is about 80' in lap length. It incorporates both inner and outer radius curves, and special 'flyover' bridge sections. I have two complete 180 degree banked turns that are not used. They are too massive for the space I have available.

While some of the borders are OEM, I had a lot 3D printed off of OEM pieces. The lane centers are a full 4". Interestingly, the rails are stainless steel, and the advertising literature of the era encourage folks to set layouts up outside, and leave them up even in bad weather.

Power is a variable/regulated MG supply. Race Management is PC Lapcounter.

This layout is currently set up in Poolesville, Maryland. Will likely soon be relocated to Pasadena, Maryland, in time for our new season kicking off in October.

If you'd like more info about this layout and/or Interstate Home Slot Racers, a 1/32 scale club active since 1994 in MD/PA/VA/WVA, reach out to me at [email protected]


----------



## Milton Fox Racing

Nice layout! :thumbsup:


----------



## Boosted-Z71

*Another couple threads of my tracks*

Here are links to The Glass Ring and my 4 lane figure 8 track. I will try to add some current pics of the figure 8 as it has now been laid into the routed oval and timing has been added and I started to landscape some, It is a ton of fun to run on. I also have a drift circle built in one end of the figure 8, nothing fancy just 4-9" turns put together, but still fun to see how far you can drift without spinning out. 

https://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/165-slot-car-track-building/332306-glassring.html

https://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/165-slot-car-track-building/408184-4-lane-figure-8-build.html


I am also in the process of building a drag strip, mainly collecting parts, timing system etc, I plan on it being a mobile track as I do not have enough length for a complete 1/4 mile length to leave it setup.


----------



## Rolls

Redline Raceway. Distracting my kids from the lure of video games with real, physical racing of tiny cars that slide and smell like HO racing. Nice to see the kids go from crashing off every turn to really getting the rhythm of the 119’ layout. 

Tap criss-cross tracks for video.



Build deets here.



#afxforever


----------



## Milton Fox Racing

Lovely photo of the 917/10! Do you have more? Others? :thumbsup:


----------



## dreese

My signature has a link to the full album of photos of Brooklands Speedway, but you can also take a recent video tour. Any suggests or comments are always appreciated. And although this video was done in late February, 2020, new features have again been brewing at Brooklands Speedway.


----------



## parocket1

R & C Speedway/ASSCC
Track is located in Newport, Pa
R &C Speedway/Awareness Speedway is a special track build by Chris Dadds.

Our oval is an 8-lane 11’wide with 15 deg banking x 22’L x 9’Wide with 10 deg banking, our track is purposely build higher at our driver’s panel to accommodate our special friends.

Our track has two 2- 26 amp adjustable pyramid power supplies each powering 4 lanes with 4- 6.6 farad caps supplying 2 lanes each.​ For fundraising or special racing events we now have 2 -50-amp power supplies each powering 4 lanes with 4- 6.6 farad caps supplying 2 lanes each 

Uses Lapmaster timing and hardware system. 

Uses magnatech braid. For home set 1/32 cars with magnets.

Track Surface painted a dirt color to resemble a dirt track.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing

Is the infield named after Don Rickles by any chance? 👂


----------

